# Picture thread for the 2nd reaper 2015



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the place to post pictures of your teasers and reaps!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I can not wait to see what everyone sends


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I have already been teased. Someone's on their game!








*Sorry for the sideways pic. Phones, you know?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump. I found the picture thread and something is on it already!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml, thought I might post it right side up.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

That is an awesome teaser!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml said:


> Oh my goodness! I have already been teased. Someone's on their game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the note say?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Cool little bit of poetry 








I really like that font. Reaper, when everything is revealed, can you let me know where you found it or what it's called?

Son of a biscuit, look what was hiding in the packing peanuts! This is going to work with me this week.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a great teaser!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the vulture!!!!! An amazing tease. Kudos to your reaper!!!!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I received a teaser from my Reaper!!! In all the years I have participated I have never been teased lol! I love it and was such a surprise!! Have apple harvest today so will post a pic this evening . Just wanted to send a thank you out to my reaper for making my day!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, teasers are a wonderful idea! Love the vulture & broom!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I received a teaser from my Reaper!!! In all the years I have participated I have never been teased lol! I love it and was such a surprise!! Have apple harvest today so will post a pic this evening . Just wanted to send a thank you out to my reaper for making my day!


Cool! Looking forward to the photo!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that vulture!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I opened the mailbox and pulled out a card. I thought at first, 'oh, I've received another card from the card exchange.' Then I turned it over and saw "SR" on the back and knew it was from my Secret Reaper. Inside was a blood spattered letter that said "In Due Season We Shall Reap". I have a clue about my Reaper, they are crafty enough to make their own envelopes from brown paper like a grocery sack. Who could it be? Hmmm.... have no idea. Forgot to bring my phone to take a picture so will add it tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got two teasers!!! I think one probably came yesterday and the second today. I felt bad yesterday and took a nap around 3 p.m. I planned to just rest for a little while and I woke up at 9 p.m. I ate a sandwich and went back to bed only to wake up today at around 1 p.m. I can't believe I slept that much. I have felt so exhausted for the past week so I guess I really was.

Anyway I found these two teasers in the mailbox today. Hmmm.... wonder what they say or mean besides being very,very cool. I am still waiting on my Reap from the previous one, so this was a wonderful surprise. Thank you Secret Reaper.

The second envelope was also filled with the neatest Halloween confeitti. I told my husband that I had an anthrax scare when it came pouring out on me. lol

Here are the teasers that I forgot to add:

















I am so hoping they are some Voodooish something!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printer, looks similar to the witches alphabet!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I didn't think about that. Very cool!!! I just love a good challenge.

I am going to look for a good frame for these so that I can save them.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There is such a thing as a Witch's alphabet? I am going to have to googje that, now I am curious.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Google to the rescue:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theban_alphabet

I had never heard of it either, that is so awesome, I can't wait to use it for something for my witches kitchen this year.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

To my surprise (and delight!) I found this wicked postcard lurking in my mailbox today! At first I could not figure out where this came from and then I thought, you evil little reaper! lol! I've had a smile on my face, ever since! Thanks so much SR, you've made my day!! I need to step up my game and send a little surprise to my victim aswell.....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice. There have been several teasers so far. It is so much fun to see what is sent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, that is so cool!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges. 

Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges.
> 
> Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


So happy to hear that the little miss is doing well! A speedy healing sent her way!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping again because this thread keeps drifting into the second page.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

And so it begins


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got a cool teaser from my reaper! My first ever teaser!
A cool skull necklace! I'm getting so excited  thank you reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What a clever thing to send with a tease.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got another package. I'm at work right now, so pics later!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

And here's part two:
















I love these! I almost ordered the swamp spider for myself a few years ago! I'll find somewhere to hang him later to get the full effect.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml, I think it is awesome you got something you almost bought for yourself.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this so the tread can be found easier.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I got two teasers!!! I think one probably came yesterday and the second today. I felt bad yesterday and took a nap around 3 p.m. I planned to just rest for a little while and I woke up at 9 p.m. I ate a sandwich and went back to bed only to wake up today at around 1 p.m. I can't believe I slept that much. I have felt so exhausted for the past week so I guess I really was.
> 
> Anyway I found these two teasers in the mailbox today. Hmmm.... wonder what they say or mean besides being very,very cool. I am still waiting on my Reap from the previous one, so this was a wonderful surprise. Thank you Secret Reaper.
> 
> ...


Did you figure out what is said?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am loving the teasers!! So far, I can't decide whose I like better ..... they are also so awesome


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> I got a cool teaser from my reaper! My first ever teaser!
> A cool skull necklace! I'm getting so excited  thank you reaper!
> View attachment 259929


Oooh Dr. Facilier!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My husband is going to be Dr Faciler, and I am going to be Ursala. My 2 year old daughter will be cruella de ville. ? Dr Facilier is one of my favorite villains


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got teased!!! And it's perfect timing because today's my birthday!! 















I love my scarf. I've started wearing my Halloween items to school which my students love. This cute scarf will make a welcome addition to my accessories. 








Thank you Secret Reaper!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I just got teased!!! And it's perfect timing because today's my birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice teaser!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice teasers everyone! That scarf looks really nice on you Kloey.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks!!!! 

My bday cake:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kloey. Great Cake!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love that cake! Happy Birthday Kloey!

Great teasers so far too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, Kloey!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday! oops, I guess I'm a day late, it's after midnight.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Printers devil, 

Did you figure out the letters yet? I can't resist a good riddle so I had to figure it out for myself. If you want I can enlighten you. 

Hint: it's not the witches alphabet, they are runes


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Printers devil,
> 
> Did you figure out the letters yet? I can't resist a good riddle so I had to figure it out for myself. If you want I can enlighten you.
> 
> Hint: it's not the witches alphabet, they are runes


I'd like to know what is says.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hits herself on the head! SugarSugarDesserts, I never even thought about it actually saying something. Please enlighten us all. I am about to have to get off of here for most of the afternoon and don't have time to pull out the letters and find the runes to check it out. If you have not been back on here before I get back I will gladly delve into the puzzle. Why did I not realize that it would say something. How fun!!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

First letter

My dear
Victim
Patience is
What you
Need
Good things
Come to 
Those who 
Wait!

Second letter
Curious
Yet?
The box is 
Filling
Lots of 
Fun on
The 
Way!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Omg, how did I miss that! How very cool and thanks for decoding and kicking me. In the rear. I can't wait for my box. I am still waiting o the first one that is on the way. So, I will have double fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so cool, printer!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

kloey74 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> My bday cake:
> View attachment 260327


Happy Boo-day to you!!! 

Hope you have a hauntingly good natal liberation day!! (great cake too  )


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping because a lot of people said they have sent gifts.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

So many cool teasers! I should have joined this reap as well.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Barbie K said:


> So many cool teasers! I should have joined this reap as well.


So far it has been a lot of fun. I even learned about new "Code" languages. rune and a witch's script. I also gleened some wonderful ideas for teases.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Got the most amazing teaser, will post pictures tonight, thank you SR you are most thoughtful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been Reaped by the wonderful Windborn and it is the most fabulous and special box! I will be back later today with pictures and all the details! Thank you so much!!!!! I also receive my Reap from the first SR so will also post pics there, too!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Teased again!!!!!! Thank you secret reaper for making me laugh after this crazy day!





























My students LOVED my spider scarf which went perfectly with my classy spider earrings.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> So far it has been a lot of fun. I even learned about new "Code" languages. rune and a witch's script. I also gleened some wonderful ideas for teases.


For fun there are also some of Tolkien's Middle Earth languages that you can use. Dwarvish Khudzul (which looks similar to the runes I used) and the Elven Tengwar.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

When I was in High School I did a book report on "The Hobbit" and made a poster and all the writing was done in the runes! It was awesome lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I got reaped! Holy SH*T did I get reaped!!!! My reaper went WAY above and beyond, I couldn't believe it all, it was like the boxes had no bottoms! Excellent choices, I love it all! 

I came home to find 2 very festively decorated packages on the table.







Box #1 had bones (can never have too many bones!!), same with the creepy cloth. Window clings, motion sensor rat & crow - can't wait to play with those! and 2 awesome pumpkin lights. 







The card in box #2 was addressed to me and the spawn... - she was bummed when I texted her, since she left for dance class before I could open the boxes.....







cookies & candy!! The only reason they're still in the package is because she's not home!







Goodies for the grown-up! Skull shot glasses and I love the wine glass! 







Some fun goodies, a stuffed monster (that the kitten tried to attack), yummy vanilla hand soap, a really cute ghost candle holder and a Day of the Dead stress skull!







Mini chalk headstones, oh the options are endless!  and I was admiring this ToT block at the store! Glad I didn't pick it up then!







How cool is this? The chalkboard bat wall art! Love it! I can't wait to try the transfers on some apothecary bottles. And I will create my costume around the face tattoos - love!







...and it keeps coming out of the box! The Frank & Bride bag is great and I'm hiding the GID nail polish from the kid or I'll never get to wear it myself! It's got moons and stars glitter in it that'll match the face tattoos perfectly! I love the shiny purple bell spider - he's going to be someone's pet in the cemetery. 







And last but certainly not least......LIGHTS!! I've already played with them - the strobe will be awesome in the cemetery and the creepy cloth garland is totally going in the living room. 







and my Most Excellent Reaper??






*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, what a great stash!!! Lucky Lisa!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

What an awesome Reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lisa48317 said:


> *I got reaped! Holy SH*T did I get reaped!!!! My reaper went WAY above and beyond, I couldn't believe it all, it was like the boxes had no bottoms! Excellent choices, I love it all!
> 
> I came home to find 2 very festively decorated packages on the table.
> View attachment 260710
> ...


Nice reap Lisa! One can never have too many skulls and tombstones in any form.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here's the third stanza (and gift) from my reaper.








Oh yeah, those pumpkins are salt and pepper shakers! And I will definitely be trying the lace pumpkin covers.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

And here's a better photo of the swamp spider from the previous tease: 








It's a bit windy today, so its legs/tentacles/wisps (?) are kind of going everywhere, but you can see how big it is here.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Love the little chalkboard tombstones!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, so many things are getting delivered this thread is really starting to hop with some incredible reaps.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. I was having a very overwhelming day trying to get things taken care of, and this could not have come at a better time. Thank you so much!! And, can I just say, I LOVE the card. And, the Halloween countdown in PERFECT! Thank you thank you thank you dear Reaper. .


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Another neat tease. I guess I had best get my rear in gear and get something boxed up and sent...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> When I was in High School I did a book report on "The Hobbit" and made a poster and all the writing was done in the runes! It was awesome lol


I have been a Tolkien fan since childhood and love the work he put into his world. Using the runes and sigils just calls to my artsy side!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I love that countdown too. Nice job reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a teaser card in the mail today ♥


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lisa, awesome Reap. I love the creepy garland and strobe. Great job, Reaper.

Amyml, I love the swamp spider. How creative! Also cool ceramics.

Red Hallows that is a wonderful countdown calendar. Would love one of those.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Drum roll, please!!! Remember the great US graphic that Windborn put up this weekend showing the bats flying all over the place trying to find her victim? Well, they came to visit me today and left the most awesome box!

I was so excited over all the wonderful voodoo stuff from the first SR this season and decided to add a voodoo section to my Conjurer's Consortium yard walkthru this year. Now understand that I had zilch things for this and it is early October. So, I added this to my likes list and crossed my fingers.

Over the weekend, I revamped my entire idea of things for the yard walk thru and decided to do my porch/courtyard small area as more of a big store. Still working on the name for it. I have a replicca of Marie LeVeau's House of Voodoo sign and decided I could put Madame Misery from OT there and have at least some voodoo stuff there as a start. it will be something that can grow for next year. Wow, it grew today!!! And the wonderful items from Windborn will be perfect for this set-up. The other side of the porch area will be for my Witch and Famous stuff featuring the Wizard of Oz witch, Sanderson Sisters large poster, and other famous witch stuff.

Okay, now I digress....Back to what you are really interested in----photos. There are a bunch so hang on.
This was what I saw when I first opened the box.








As excitement built, I pulled this out and admired the two voodoo sticks or wands and found a letter from Windborn with a suitable for framing message in Runes and also the answer to what my teasers prints said that came earlier. I have my photos a little out of order, but will continue from here.

Here is the explanation of the teasers. I evidently missed a photo of the new message for framing.








This is an awesome tree made by Windborn and fiancee for me. I found the stand deeper in the box and you will see it set up there. Also the two voodoo wands/








Customized candles that were painted for voodoo








Awesome voodoo magnet that will stay on my fridge








Cute voodoo doll. I remember seeing these someplace and love them.








Hand painted frame








Group of these plus the painted rat. It looks so much more real.








Pure genius and what a great thing for my Voodoo store. It is a wonderful box where you make your own voodoo doll and includes all the supplies. lol







Here is the side and clasp for the box







Here are the supplies 








Spell book voodoo style with a hidden inside and contents














Some great labels and spider web








What a great bag of Runes that are great for any witch doctor. These look like they were made with clay. Love them. I have a set bethene made for my Gypsy with box earlier.








This is the only photo I got of the wonderful potion bottles. Also the wonderful metal candle holder. I will get some more and add to this. They are fab and you can see the tree on the stand.










Wow, I am overwhelmed. I received two Reaper boxes today and I am in overload.

Thank you so much Windborn and your fiancee for helping! I love everything you picked out or made for me. You rock!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so frustrated!!! I added all the photos to my computer and went in and turned them right side up and still have some sideways and other now upside down. I am so sorry. I don't know what to do to avoid this or fix it. I want everyone to share in my wonderful reap and can't get the photos right.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Most of them are right, no worries! A really fantastic reap.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Windborn, you did a great job for Printersdevil. Bery nice reap and I really enjoyed the wandering bats.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So glad you liked everything! Most of it was stuff we made. The black tree was actually. Yard sale find. It was originally green but I took care of that! �� The rune set is air dry clay painted to look old. This was my first time making wands so I am glad they came out ok!
Be sure to get enough stuffing for the voodoo doll! It is indeed a XL! (Or possibly an extra extra large - life size!)


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Windborn said:


> I have been a Tolkien fan since childhood and love the work he put into his world. Using the runes and sigils just calls to my artsy side!


AND the fact that he made up a whole language? AND was British. The world he created and everything... <3

Wow, a lot of people are sure on the ball with their victims. Great job, great reaps!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges.
> 
> Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


This makes my heart sing with joy! Such wonderful news!! Wishing your little girl continued success in her recovery. Sending many healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

lisa48317 said:


> *I got reaped! Holy SH*T did I get reaped!!!! My reaper went WAY above and beyond, I couldn't believe it all, it was like the boxes had no bottoms! Excellent choices, I love it all!
> 
> I came home to find 2 very festively decorated packages on the table.
> View attachment 260710
> ...


So very happy you liked it all  I had a great time putting this all together for you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been reaped!!! Thank you Reaper  Love all the goodies Came from California Hmmmmm wonder who it is


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey victim! Your package arrives tomorrow.............


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Moonwitchkitty, love that hand with the candles! Awesome! What is that right next to it? Very cool looking whatever it is. And a shrunken head, too. Love it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, that is what it is. Moonwitchkitty, the picture was so dark on my computer I was having trouble seeing your haul. Turning a hand into candles is a clever concept. A shrunken skull would also fit into a witch's shel if you did a witch's kitchen. Nice job Reaper.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It is also very dark on my monitor Moonwitchkitty. Really cool reap. I love the drawing. And everyone needs an extra shrunken head or four, know what I mean?
Good job from your reaper in California. I'm looking forward to the reveal as to who he/she is.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice reap Moonwitchy! I love the drawing


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this thread to the front page.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been Reaped! Thank you Halloweena for the wonderful Reap I love everything! I came home eager to look in the mailbox for Halloween cards. Looked, nope no cards. Was slightly disappointed, but then I looked over to the porch and what did I see? I big ol' Jack-o-lantern face staring at me. I parked the car and bounded up the steps to retrieve the box that was decorated on all four sides and the top with big jack-o-lantern faces and Halloween duct tape. Once I opened the box I was met with black tissue paper and a card which I decided to save until I had opened the gifts. Below the tissue paper, everything was festively wrapped in the same colorful Halloween plastic tablecloths that I had used to wrap my main Reaper gifts, but Halloweena did one better and made bows from orange haunted caution tape.

The first thing that I opened was a black wreath covered with spiders and centipedes. This will be great for the door. I didn't have any Halloween wreaths. Next I opened some led candles, 2 candlestick tapers and four votive. All are white with red blood drips. I was just thinking that I need some candles since I have several candle holders with no candles so these will be perfect. Then I opened a handmade spider book box that was teased on this thread. When I saw the tease I was going to comment on it, but I was looking from my phone and can't type from it, just look. Very excited that it made it's way to me. Inside were some potion labels for "curare", "arsenic", "strychnine", "cyanide", and lots of "poison". Finally my bottles will have some labels. 

Next up was 4 sets of 2 cemetery stakes with a chain in between with a bat on the stake. Perfect, since I had bought 4 myself and needed more and none of the Dollar Trees had any left. After that I opened a raven with light up red eyes. It is plastic so will withstand the wet when I take it camping with me, as will the two rubber bats and the 2 rubber rats. All will be fun set around my campsite as will the old fashioned lantern that I opened after the critters. 

Halloweena also sent me a book to read around the campfire, "Ghost Tales from the Ghost Trail" by C.L. Shore. After that I opened two lenticulars (sp?) in nice frames. They are in color which I don't know that I have seen before. Finally I opened some plastic skeleton arm serving tongs tied together with creepy cloth which are also going camping with me and a bag of small skulls suitable for table scatter or a multitude of other uses. Last I opened the card and discovered the identity of my Reaper.

Thank you again Halloweena for a Reap right on target. Pictures to follow eventually.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures. It sounds like a great reaping.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry my camera was messing up Regions Beyond was my reaper and they did an awesome job! loved everything! shrunken head, cool hand that lights up. creepy cloth, Day of the Dead Jointed Figures, the picture is just awesome! already have them put up in my shelf  ♥


another note my victim should have received their goodies


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, so here is my most amazing teaser, thank you SR for taking the time and the effort for me, I love it. Here all, see the pictures they will speak for themselves.


























These are phone pics, that do not do enough justice.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been reaped and I'm so excited I love everything. So quality time was spent designing every piece of my gift amazing!!!! Working in the dental field I love the jar of freshly extracted teeth   gives me lots of ideas for next year.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Candy Creature said:


> I've been Reaped! Thank you Halloweena for the wonderful Reap I love everything! I came home eager to look in the mailbox for Halloween cards. Looked, nope no cards. Was slightly disappointed, but then I looked over to the porch and what did I see? I big ol' Jack-o-lantern face staring at me. I parked the car and bounded up the steps to retrieve the box that was decorated on all four sides and the top with big jack-o-lantern faces and Halloween duct tape. Once I opened the box I was met with black tissue paper and a card which I decided to save until I had opened the gifts. Below the tissue paper, everything was festively wrapped in the same colorful Halloween plastic tablecloths that I had used to wrap my main Reaper gifts, but Halloweena did one better and made bows from orange haunted caution tape.
> 
> The first thing that I opened was a black wreath covered with spiders and centipedes. This will be great for the door. I didn't have any Halloween wreaths. Next I opened some led candles, 2 candlestick tapers and four votive. All are white with red blood drips. I was just thinking that I need some candles since I have several candle holders with no candles so these will be perfect. Then I opened a handmade spider book box that was teased on this thread. When I saw the tease I was going to comment on it, but I was looking from my phone and can't type from it, just look. Very excited that it made it's way to me. Inside were some potion labels for "curare", "arsenic", "strychnine", "cyanide", and lots of "poison". Finally my bottles will have some labels.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! I am so so glad everything arrived in good shape, and you like it!!! It was so much fun putting together your reap.  

Just so you know- the lantern is a real camping lantern, it gets quite bright so it will be functional for your camping trip as well as using as a prop, etc. 

If you need me to post a few pics, I would be happy to , just let me know!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> I've been reaped and I'm so excited I love everything. So quality time was spent designing every piece of my gift amazing!!!! Working in the dental field I love the jar of freshly extracted teeth   gives me lots of ideas for next year.
> View attachment 261403
> View attachment 261404
> View attachment 261405
> View attachment 261406


So glad you enjoyed your goodies I had fun making them for you  I had to do a bit of stalking and found that you were a dentist so i had to make something for that


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> So glad you enjoyed your goodies I had fun making them for you  I had to do a bit of stalking and found that you were a dentist so i had to make something for that


Yes I was very very impressed thank you again so much


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice job MoonWitchKitty!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So many cool things! May have to make a Monster Book of Monsters for my cottage display! The kids will love it!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Everyone has such amazing reaps so far! Mine will be mailed Saturday, I need to finish up a project
And find just a couple more items for my victim.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Only thing holding up Throwing down the scythe on my victum is the right size box. Master of life and dead stunted by Wood pulp who would have thought.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

"Smile Bones"

I love it!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> Yay!!! I am so so glad everything arrived in good shape, and you like it!!! It was so much fun putting together your reap.
> 
> If you need me to post a few pics, I would be happy to , just let me know!


Yes please. I took lots of pictures but need to figure out an alternate way to post. I would love for you to post what pictures you have so people don't have to wait to see my wonderful reap.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, here are some photos of the reap I sent to Candy Creature. The only things not pictured are the potion labels, bag of skulls, skeleton tongs and ghost stories book: 

All together: 









A few close ups: 

The "infested" wreath: 









Bloody candles, spider book box and creepy photos: 









Lantern, led raven and critters:


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh and Almost forgot about the box! Here is how it looked on the outside.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow that wreath is awesome! Love the spider book too. Amazing reap!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What a marvelous reaping. I adore the wreath. I am always saying I am going to make myself a new wreath but it seems every time I do, I end up giving it away. lol Very nicely done Hallowena.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness I feel so behind... Working on my reap gifts as we speak hope to get everything all done this weekend.... fingers crossed.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Everybody is getting great stuff! Definitely have to work up the bravery to join next year. I've been lurking.
Joining the thread late, so excuse me if I missed a post about it... but I had to share: did anyone see the "Secret Reaper" like section on the last Scream Queens. One of our boys is watching it (I think its STUPID) and when I walked in on it the other day they had this montage going that was "Secret Reaper" meets "Publishers Clearinghouse" of girls getting Halloween themed packages while a TV crew taped them crying in joy.
I cracked up!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to apologize to my victim. It could not be helped. I am very cautious when it comes to such things... Other things not so much but that is beside the point.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am bumping this to the first page since I had so much trouble finding it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Halloweena, 
Thanks so much for posting pictures. I am very glad you did because I didn't know that the loose strings were supposed to be hanging down. When I unwrapped it they were all wound around with the shape of the wreath caught in the branches so I think only two strings were hanging down so I didn't consider that they were supposed to be hanging down.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been reaped. Pics when I can. Thanks.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

MC HauntDreams, you totally should!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sidnami said:


> I've been reaped. Pics when I can. Thanks.


Wonderful, can't wait to see the pics.

The 11th is fast approaching a lot of boxes should be arriving soon!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> The 11th is fast approaching a lot of boxes should be arriving soon!


Since the 11th is on a Sun, I guess the 10ths is actually the shipping deadline for most of us.
I hope people are conscientious about the deadline. Of course illness or family troubles can throw a person off for a couple days, but it's really sad when victims have to wait for weeks past the shipping deadline. Even if they're extremely polite about it, it has to take a bite out of the fun for them (especially this time, with The Big Deadline so close!) The person who had an (in this case, Etsy) order shipped directly to his or her victim-- theirs would be a great example for a reaper to follow if unforeseen circumstances made it difficult to shop/craft/ship in a timely manner.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Due to me not looking at the day of the week chen posting dates, if you need to ship Monday, not a issue... Should of checked it better!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Next verse...














This thing is cool. I don't have batteries for it right now but its eyes light up and it turns its head.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My box went out yesterday. My husband was supposed to take it WITH him when he went to work. Due to conferences I got to sleep in a little. I was less than pleased to discover the box in my dining room. He got a reminder text and I was told that he'd pick it up when he was near the house which he must have done while I had all my parent meetings.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank goodness about the deadline extension! I am not sure i can get mine out on Saturday, but will strive to!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Seeing as the 11th is Sunday, and the next is Columbus day, if you can't sjip until Tuesday, it's ok... .


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml said:


> Next verse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll have to let us know how you like it once you have batteries.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Amyml, the skull on the books and the skull in the picture look alike.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped !!!! My wonderful reaper was Hostess with the mostess...I love everything, I received some amazing gifts, I will take pictures and do my best to get them down loaded asap! thank you so very much!!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad you liked everything!!! I loved shopping for you bethene!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My vic should have gotten something that was direct shipped. The rest will arrive from me next week. We should have lots of photos next week! Yay!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, Bethene, where are those pictures???


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The days are getting short, the leaves are dying, and the haints are creeping about, getting closer and closer, circling, now that October has fully made her presence known. It's definitely fall here in the high country. I had just stoked a warm fire... on this gloomy evening more to keep the spirits at bay than the approaching evening chill. As I sat down and reached for a glass of sherry I spied the unopened days mail beside my chair. 

As I glanced through it an uneasy apprehension gripped my soul as a particular envelope caught my attention. With quivering hands I managed to open it. I know in your heart of hearts you want to know what was inside. Well, my weary eyes fell upon the following:

















And then I laughed. Yes I did. So loud that it startled Boo, my faithful sidekick of a dog, from unknown dreams of a sound slumber. 

Thank you reaper, you made an old man's evening devilishly perfect!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I took the pictures, now need to get them on the computer, had to take them with my phone, and not totally sure how to get them on here, my camera is not working


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> I took the pictures, now need to get them on the computer, had to take them with my phone, and not totally sure how to get them on here, my camera is not working


I'm bumping this because it was on page two. 

Technology often gets the better of me too. We are looking forward to the photos whenever you get it figured out Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my wonderful reaping from hostesswiththemostess,, first you can see the adorable kitchen towels, love them both, but the one with the witch and tassels looks so vintage! In the next picture you can see the Mickey mouse ink pen, with the 7 foot fabric ghost which will look so awesome on the house, alone with the cheese cloth, and cool picture frame/ornament, webs and fuzzy spider! then is the candy corn sign which is on my door right now, the beautiful candle holder, little witch plaque, and the ceramic pumpkin,, I LOVE it all!! thank you thank you!!!!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bethene have you checked your front door / porch since 11:33 on Saturday?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Bethene have you checked your front door / porch since 11:33 on Saturday?


Ohhh, That sounds like a promising question!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Really????Page 3 is totally unacceptable!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Today is a good day for new Pictures!!!!! Let those shutters fly like the spirits.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DeadED said:


> Today is a good day for new Pictures!!!!! Let those shutters fly like the spirits.


Send me a reaper box and I'll get right on it


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am just sitting here, waiting for one to be found on my front porch and, the one I sent to be opened!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Who knows maybe you are the one to get it today. dun dun dunnnnnnn.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

That candy corn sign is awesome!

i checked my mailbox several times in the rain yesterday, on the off chance I might get reaped. Then around 5, I remembered it was a postal holiday.

My victim's box is slithering slowly forward, crawling towards the state border. I hope it gets a move on to another state today!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The pkg I mailed disappeared, made a brief tracking appearance on the 9th and then disappeared again. It hadn't gotten very far at that point, so I hope it has been moving along since!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So many awesome reaps! Can't wait to see more! 

I really need to stay away from the picture threads because I always find two or three projects or ideas that I have to add to my list of things to make.  

Also a very belated Happy Birthday to Kloey74.  How cool to get a teaser on your birthday and the cake was awesome!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Woo Hoo! I got a teaser in the mail today!









Also a really funny card that contained a threat that "more terror awaits around the corner"

Thank you Reaper


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

A little bat told me that someone is getting reaped tomorrow!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice socks!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I really don’t know how to say this but… well… this morning a reaper showed up on my doorstep. He brought with him the most exquisitely filled box of death!!! Oh yes, death at its finest!












Inside that box, which was packed carefully and nicely wrapped in really cool orange pulp paper by the way, were several delights to die for. 









I love reapers and this is a fine one. Then there were Oreo Halloween cookies. I’m sorry to say they did not make it. Grandkids helped open the box, a certain suggestion was made by the youngest and I agreed that we should just enjoy those cookies on the spot. Parents take heed here, when you leave children with their grandfather there is no telling what may be consumed or when. Rules no longer apply, or even exist, as they did when you were growing up. Just a friendly and fair warning.

Anyway, two large black crows were perched in the box as well. I don’t think it is possible to have too many crows, no? Wrapped carefully beneath the crows were four, yes four, PVC candles! I have a special place on my mantel for them. It is covered with candles and these will fit in nicely. 

I also discovered four sepia toned cemetery photos. I am going to pick up a collage mat and frame them together. They couldn’t be better!

And then, to top it all off, the best darn coffin I have ever had the privilege of laying my eyes on. Really, I’m serious here folks. When I lifted the lid I discovered that it even has a dead guy inside. A skeleton wrapped in a black shroud. The coffin is large and handmade out of what appears to be old barn wood. To say I love it would be an understatement.









My reaper knocked it out of the ball park!!!!!!!! I am pleased beyond my wildest imagination! Thank you reaper!!!

Now, for who my reaper is. There was no note but for a couple of reasons I suspect it might be DeadED. If so my hat is off to you sir and I send you the biggest thanks possible!!!!! If you are not my reaper than I apologize and will have to do some more sleuthing.

Halloween Oreos, a pair of crows, old cemetery photos, dripping candles, a reaper and the coolest old toe pincher hand made coffin complete with shrouded skeleton. Let me tell you, it doesn’t get any better than this. 
All in all a box of morbid gloom that I couldn’t be more pleased with.

I can’t remember a time when I so thoroughly enjoyed unwrapping a gift. Everything is so perfect that I am taken aback by the generosity and thoughtfulness of my reaper!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

All booootiful reaps!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What a lovely reap X-pired, I hope the grandchildren liked those Oreos. What happens at Grandpa's stays at Grandpa's. lol


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

What a great reaping ! Those photos are seriously cool.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

A Reaper landed at my doorstep too. When I went out for the mail tonight there was a small box waiting for me wrapped in ravens. Inside I exposed an orange box. Opening it I found a delightful reaper ornament, along with an ominous warning of "Soon...". What you did not see was the smile this little reaper put on my face. Thank You reaper.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I am going to guess time of arrival and location  But yes I was, X-pired (Dead on). Glad you liked them. Thank you for such nice words. The scythe has fallen, until next time Mwhahahahaha.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am loving the teaser postings and the reap that X-Pired received is to die for!! That is awesome 

I am slowly going through the thread to see other postings so will be, I am sure, drooling at more photos as I wait patiently for the Reaper to knock on my door


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Love that coffin! Awesome reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> What a lovely reap X-pired, I hope the grandchildren liked those Oreos. What happens at Grandpa's stays at Grandpa's. lol


My sentiments exactly!!!!!!! They loved those Oreos and I love that we shared them together at 10:00 in the morning just because we could. It should have been a guilty pleasure but I feel no quilt whatsoever. A special memory was created thanks to my reaper DeadED! How wonderful is that?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

DeadED said:


> I am going to guess time of arrival and location  But yes I was, X-pired (Dead on). Glad you liked them. Thank you for such nice words. The scythe has fallen, until next time Mwhahahahaha.


Thank you again. I think I read that this is the first time you have participated in the reaper exchange. Well, you nailed it dead on! The photos don't do justice to the what I received.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim should have received a package that was shipped direct from the place of purchase. There are three more winging their way to this special victim. One from me and another from a store and let us let the final be a surprise. Muhhhhh haaaaa!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been reaped!!!!!!

I came home to this awesome box today....the Snoopy drawing is so awesome! I'm so in love with the box that I haven't even opened it!! My Reaper's an artist and I'm in love with them already! Thanks for making my day!

Who wants me to open the box?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Open it Open it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dog gone, open it. We all want to see.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Open the dang thing!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Sometimes we are fortunate to be able to be part of something bigger than ourselves, and if we are lucky enough and everything aligns just so, we are blessed to have it happen twice.

This is the second time I am a very proud victim of a very caring man and his witch. Words escape me, and I cannot begin to fully express why this reap and the reap I received last Christmas means so much to me, but please know this, I am forever touched, eternally grateful and so fortunate to receive such thoughtful and very special reap. 

The pictures... in no particular order. *



This pumpkin bag has bell ties and in this great cloth bag held a beautiful orange and black scarf. Probably not many of you know this, but I adore scarves, and this one is very near and dear to me because of the person who made it for me. The middle scarf is a great addition and the one of the left is a square handkerchief scarf. I love these types of scarves, too. 



























CANDLES! I love candles. Bleeding skull candles, tombstone candles and taper candles. Not to mention a fantastic silver hand candle holder with an orange spider web candle that goes perfect in my dining room and then a taper candle holder which already sits on my fireplace mantel. I love jars. Have I mentioned that. Check it out. There are crows on this jar and I can not wait to add it to my shelves. 





















































I love old pictures. I love creepy. I love Halloween. Need I say more? 



















I collect and frame old newspaper dated with Halloween. I am so fortunate to have two new pieces to my collection. I love these because they offer a piece of history in the news of the time and they are from Halloween.


























Here is a piece of my childhood Halloween. My mom would always take paper cutouts and place them on windows and cabinet doors. This is a tradition I've continued with my kids by decorating all of our kitchen cabinet doors. My mom gave me the ones she had while we were growing up and I have fond memories of them, and these two are perfect. I will cherish these new Halloween cutouts. Plus, I am pretty sure my daughter has already called dibs on my Halloween cutouts. 


















I love homemade, crafted, gifts from the heart. And, these two boxes were gifts from the heart. The round box was specially designed just for me and the square box includes designs together for the first time on one piece. I am one lucky girl to own three pieces from my victim. These boxes held other items from my reap. I wish I could take better pictures because they don't do them justice. I am honored. 



















Old books and me go way back. I love this book. It's called Dawn and was printed in 1925. It is the second book of anthologies of secondary school students. The works are by students and it gives their name and where their schools were located. 


















I also received a great creepy tree cutout. Here's a complete picture of my gifts from the heart. 


*I will cherish everything. My dear reaper was X-pired and he had some very special help from a very special lady who I believe had a hand in making this second reap happen for both of us, and gave us each a gift--- again. There is a story behind every reap and this reap and the one he and I shared before is full of some pretty special magic and a very special lady. My story includes considerate, thoughtful, caring individuals who took the time to make some very special reaps happen for me. They found ways to bring my reap list to life and surprised me beyond words. They touch my spirit and made my heart smile. This is what the Secret Reaper is all about---sharing and making a connection with another person---bringing like-minded people together who love Halloween, and experiencing the gift of truly giving from the heart and making another person's day a bit brighter. The secret reaper is more than an exchanging of tangible gifts, it's an exchanging of kindness and of connection. It's the spirit of Halloween and the magic it brings with it. In my case, it brought my life and the lives of two very special people together. It changed me and I am grateful for it. 

Thank you X-pired from the bottom of my heart. I hope you know truly how much meant these reaps have meant to me.*


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

What a fantastic reap Red Hallows!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Dearest SR, I have received my package, do not fret and thank you ever so much. I have been swamped with work and finals so I will post pictures tonight, I just wanted to let you know that I did get it.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was REAPED!! Thank you to my amazing reaper jb1sb2! Pictures coming soon!! 


Someone should finally be getting reaped today. Our states are so far apart it took a week to get to you .


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Sometimes we are fortunate to be able to be part of something bigger than ourselves, and if we are lucky enough and everything aligns just so, we are blessed to have it happen twice.
> 
> This is the second time I am a very proud victim of a very caring man and his witch. Words escape me, and I cannot begin to fully express why this reap and the reap I received last Christmas means so much to me, but please know this, I am forever touched, eternally grateful and so fortunate to receive such thoughtful and very special reap.
> 
> ...


Thank you The Red Hallows. And saying you are welcome doesn't do justice to how I feel. You are the one who gave me the biggest gift of all and I will forever be in your gratitude. 

The sentiments you shared here could not have been said better. I am honored by your kind words. I think you summed up for all of us what the Halloween season really means on both a large and small scale. Decorating our homes for the community, sharing candy with trick or treaters, the bewitching magic of a very special time of year, loved ones that have passed on looking over our shoulder. And, perhaps most importantly, making a connection with strangers who happen to be kindred souls. You defined the spirit of Halloween and why so many of us gravitate to it.Thank you again The Red Hallows! In many more ways than are imaginable you made it a wonderful, as well as unforgettable, Halloween for me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great Reap, and moving words, Red Hallows and X-pired.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More pictures on the way. Excellent!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

To my reaper/poet, if there is something waiting for me, do not panic. I have temporarily lost my post office key  But the hunt is on... (just a note so you know what's going on).


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

amyml said:


> To my reaper/poet, if there is something waiting for me, do not panic. I have temporarily lost my post office key  But the hunt is on... (just a note so you know what's going on).


It's surprising our post office key is lost considering its keychain is more than half a foot long. (Obviously, we've had issues misplacing the key in the past.)


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

The key has been located, and wow, what a reap! First, the conclusion of the poem: 








With the stanza, I received a sugar skull baking dish and a gorgeous Halloween quilt from the talented Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliette! 















And everything together!








What an awesome and creative reap. I had mentioned that sewing skills were like magic to me in my likes and dislikes list, so this is really special to me (since it's something I can't do and have no intention of learning to do on my own--I don't have the patience). 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Red Hallows and Xpired. You two. I'm all verklempt. 
It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml said:


> The key has been located, and wow, what a reap!
> What an awesome and creative reap. I had mentioned that sewing skills were like magic to me in my likes and dislikes list, so this is really special to me (since it's something I can't do and have no intention of learning to do on my own--I don't have the patience).
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yay! Glad your key wasn't lost for too long. Ghouliet hadn't originally planned to sew anything for SR2... but after reading what you wrote about sewing, she said she had to make something for you. I'm with you on sewing though. I don't have the patience for it either. <3 Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml said:


> The key has been located, and wow, what a reap! First, the conclusion of the poem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is almost all of it, you missed the bare tree and pumpkin salt and pepper and pumpkin covers and napkins.

I was dying to have you pick this up from the post office. I kept thinking you were going to love it and after reading what you wrote I started crying at the same time I was grinning ear to ear. I am so glad you like your reaping. I enjoyed doing it so much. The spider and books with skulls were things I got years ago used once and decided they really did not fit into my haunt. I am so glad they will fit into your's.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, BTW the font is called Wizards Magic. It is a font in Kingsoft Writer.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been reaped! Kloey74 you are amazing! Thank you so much for everything! The vase didn't make it which is a bummer but everything else did. I can't thank you enough! I love everything!!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped! Thank you sooooo much Spooky McWho! I was seriously blown away by your creativity when I opened the box! I promise to post pictures tomorrow, of course I'll have to collect everything up since I already found places among my decor!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Dang it, I knew I missed something. It was in a different box. Still, I'm a happy, happy victim.


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

It's so awesome to see the amazing reaps people are getting! I hope to get one soon! And I hope my victim liked their items!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

amyml said:


> Dang it, I knew I missed something. It was in a different box. Still, I'm a happy, happy victim.


I made the quilt using scraps of Halloween fabric I had used in other projects. I am so glad you like it. After what you wrote about sewing I thought I wanted to make you something, so I made a strip ragtime quilt.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Well, it is almost all of it, you missed the bare tree and pumpkin salt and pepper and pumpkin covers and napkins.
> 
> I was dying to have you pick this up from the post office. I kept thinking you were going to love it and after reading what you wrote I started crying at the same time I was grinning ear to ear. I am so glad you like your reaping. I enjoyed doing it so much. The spider and books with skulls were things I got years ago used once and decided they really did not fit into my haunt. I am so glad they will fit into your's.


I love the skull and books. I teach English, so the book theme is right up my alley. And I really did come very, very close to ordering that exact spider a year or two ago. I cannot tell you how much I love that quilt. Thank you for taking the time to make something for me!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

kab said:


> I've been reaped! Kloey74 you are amazing! Thank you so much for everything! The vase didn't make it which is a bummer but everything else did. I can't thank you enough! I love everything!!!!
> View attachment 262931
> View attachment 262932
> View attachment 262935


Grrrr about the vase!! I see the candlestick holder plate popped off its base too. That should be an easy fix if you have super glue. This is what it's supposed to look like. 







And this was your vase until someone played football with the box








I had fun making everything for you!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I made the quilt using scraps of Halloween fabric I had used in other projects. I am so glad you like it. After what you wrote about sewing I thought I wanted to make you something, so I made a strip ragtime quilt.


It is a fantastic quilt Ghouliet. I can see why amyml likes it so much.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. I was having a very overwhelming day trying to get things taken care of, and this could not have come at a better time. Thank you so much!! And, can I just say, I LOVE the card. And, the Halloween countdown in PERFECT! Thank you thank you thank you dear Reaper. .
> 
> View attachment 260779
> 
> View attachment 260780


I want to say a special thank you to kmeyer and moonwitchkitty for agreeing to help me with teasers for The Red Hallows. kmeyer forwarded this countdown calendar for me so that it would be postmarked from another state. 

I really appreciate everyone on this forum and their willingness to help each other out. Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the quilt and vulture! Great Reap.

Kloey, I love the painting. I love all of yours, but this one with the huge moon is cool.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is my reap, minus the window silhouette. It's rolled up and it won't lay flat. I'll get pictures once I put it up in a window! Thank you again Spooky McWho, I love everything!


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been reaped!!!! What an awesome box of Halloween Horror!! I will post some pictures as soon as I transfer them from my phone to my computer. Now I have to look for clues to find out who my reaper was so I can thank them! This was the first reaping that I have taken part in and I absolutely loved it! It will definitely not be my last. Thank you so much reaper for making this a great experience!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> Grrrr about the vase!! I see the candlestick holder plate popped off its base too. That should be an easy fix if you have super glue. This is what it's supposed to look like.
> View attachment 263032
> 
> And this was your vase until someone played football with the box
> ...


I was able to fix the candle holder without a problem.  I truly enjoyed everything, you are so talented. Thank you again! I love it!!!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I made the quilt using scraps of Halloween fabric I had used in other projects. I am so glad you like it. After what you wrote about sewing I thought I wanted to make you something, so I made a strip ragtime quilt.


i've never heard of this kind of quilt. Being a fan of stripes, it is very appealing! Gonna have to try making one myself.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Loving all the creativity in this forum!! WOW! 

All the reaps are wonderful and I am enjoying the photos  I become as giddy as the receiver when seeing the photos  Yay!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was reaped! Sorry this is a few days late - it actually happened over the weekend, but with the haunt in full swing & work, it was all kind of a blur.....

I got the coolest set of plates - I can't wait to use them for my Halloween dinner! Look how gorgeous and elegant they are! *swoon*....

And the headless horseman is in my house! Well, a pretty hefty, way classy representative of him, anyway....seriously, he's so much cooler in person, pics don't do him justice! And his pumpkin head lights up! (Sorry the pic didn't come out so good when his head is lit)

It was AZHalloweenScare - Thank you so much for being my reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Greenwick said:


> i've never heard of this kind of quilt. Being a fan of stripes, it is very appealing! Gonna have to try making one myself.


It is an easy quilt to make. All the seams raw edges face the top of the quilt. Then after you sew all the strips together and sew a line a half inch around the diameter of the quilt you snip it, wash it and get all those lovely frayed edges outlining each strip. The strips can be any size. I let the amount of fabric I have determine the size. I think putting 4 or 5 different widths in it makes it more interesting. You can back it with any fabric you like. The batting is one inch narrower than the fabric.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I was reaped! Sorry this is a few days late - it actually happened over the weekend, but with the haunt in full swing & work, it was all kind of a blur.....
> 
> I got the coolest set of plates - I can't wait to use them for my Halloween dinner! Look how gorgeous and elegant they are! *swoon*....
> 
> ...



WOW, Love everything!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

kab said:


> I was able to fix the candle holder without a problem.  I truly enjoyed everything, you are so talented. Thank you again! I love it!!!!


Hopefully you were able to glue it back without getting your fingers stuck together. Something I can never manage not to do!! LOL


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I was reaped! Sorry this is a few days late - it actually happened over the weekend, but with the haunt in full swing & work, it was all kind of a blur.....
> 
> I got the coolest set of plates - I can't wait to use them for my Halloween dinner! Look how gorgeous and elegant they are! *swoon*....
> 
> ...


Your very welcome I'm so glad it made it to you intact and in one piece.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was REAPED! Everything is so wonderful! My very talented reaper was Spanishtulips! You couldn't have picked better things for me.
Now on to the pictures!















This totally awesome jack mug that she drew herself! And the chocolate covered pretzels are awesome








1 of 3 NBC jars that she made me! These are staying up all year








Here are all 3 together! These are so amazing! They were all filled with shells for my Ursala room


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are cute. Spanishtulps, message me about how you made the jars. Maybe I can convince Lil Ghouliette to do a Jack Skellington theme in the office next year.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This wonderful spell book for my witches kitchen, with a spell for poison apples! 















I love, love, love this fabric on the pillow! You could not have picked a better fabric!








Here it is all together, I forgot to take a picture of the owl by himself but he will hang beautifully on my Halloween and Christmas tree.

Thank you so much Spanishtulips! You really did an amazing job, I love it all so much!


----------



## Amberelli's halloween (Sep 22, 2015)

*Secret reaper*

Forgot to post but I was glad to get my secret reaper gift out in the nick of time


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

*I got reaped*

I GOT REAPED TODAY!!!!! I got a cool metal zombie sign, a zombie x-ing sign, a cool zombie pen, a zombie outbreak sticker, a little reaper, and a skeleton hand necklace.
Overall Reap....









Zombie pen...









Reaper....









Zombie x-ing...









Zombie outbreak sticker....









Necklace...









And the cool metal zombie sign....









Thank you so much reaper. I love everything you got me.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> This wonderful spell book for my witches kitchen, with a spell for poison apples!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, an amazing job reaper Spanishtulips. I do not do a witch theme at all but that "cookbook" is excellent, the pillow is very cute and as for the jars, well, like I said earlier, I may have to talk to Lil Ghouliette about those.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

And of course my cat Hilbert found my box before I was even done looking at every thing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha!-- trust a cat-- _*any*_ cat-- to gravitate toward a box!  
Nice reap!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to say now that I am off all meds I can see what everyone got so much clearer. I also wanted to again thank my secret






reaper for the great gifts. I was able to slowly make the center piece I have been try to make for two years now


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been reaped I've been reaped I've been reaped!!!

This is not a drill!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I was reap! I was reap! This is one very happy victim too!! 

Thank-you to PurpleFerrets3 for the wonderful hand crafted items. I am in love with each and every one. Can't pick a fave! 

Unfortunately, the package was delivered to the neighbor in front of me, to her back porch .... she hand delivered it this evening saying that it was a fluke that she went out her back door! Yikes! We must have a new UPS driver for there is only my house and the neighbors house here.  At least I got it!! 

Again, Thank-you so very much! I just love the thoughtfulness put into each gift!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

My phone has the dumb. I'll try to get the pictures up this weekend.
The only picture that came through was






.

My only clue for a reaper was an Archie McPhee postcard...THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING, DEAR REAPER!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

The Walking Dead said:


> And of course my cat Hilbert found my box before I was even done looking at every thing.


At first, I thought your cat was stuffed (and an owl)!! Haha but sooo cute!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You know there seems to be a trend. Have a bad day and get REAPED. I started out with a flat tire and you all know how it goes from there. Props weren’t working out Yada yada. Then while I am in the mist of struggles the Mailman pulls up and off loads the following.








Oh my Reaper has swung. An instance smile and it seems no longer stressed at the project in hand. I finish up and eat. Sit down with the family to open the box.

What I found inside was an absolute delight. AND know now the Unnamed Reaper (no card ) hitting my theme this year was awesome of you. Props I no longer have to stress about making on time. Oh ho hoho they will be used this year and many more to come. Thank you so much! There was a lot of work in there and I so much appreciate it. The Baby Sandworms by far take the cake I absolutely LOVE them. A true Gasp of excitement when I opened the box. Thank you thank you and THANK YOU, for brighting my day, taken care of some props, and truly given me something that I haven't even thought about. Your "padding" was genius even that will be used! Oh and the Beetlejuice sign is going in the shop when Halloween is done.

NBC Attacking wreath
NBC snowflakes
Beetlejuice Sign
Baby sandworms
screaming candle
3 Corpse bride potions
Glitter cutouts
8 creepy cloth
I hope i listed it all.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry about not getting a note in the box DeadEd!
I was so worried about getting everything packed well that I completely forgot about it til I was at the post office 
The lids on the potions can be removed and a light/glow stick inserted inside them if you think you might want to do that.
I had so much fun making these things and tried some new techniques out too. Have a Happy Halloween!

Oh! And Celipops helped me out with the label on the sandworm pot


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

More awesome reaps!!! So much talent!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DeadED said:


> You know there seems to be a trend. Have a bad day and get REAPED.


That must be why I haven't been reaped yet-- no recent disasters. I don't know how I should feel about that -- haha! I guess I can wait!

Love the reaps, everybody! I'm glad the sandworms weren't Shai-Hulud. (They remind me of banded sea kraits, which is a good thing.)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopefully lots of reaps will happen today (including me!). Today is hat day at school. How can I possibly wear jeans with such a fab hat that I practically got glued my fingers together making???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't checked tracking,but my victims box is supposed to be delivered today...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Skullie said:


> I have to say now that I am off all meds I can see what everyone got so much clearer. I also wanted to again thank my secret
> View attachment 263165
> reaper for the great gifts. I was able to slowly make the center piece I have been try to make for two years now
> View attachment 263164


Cool center piece Skullie. That is the best countdown calendar I think I have ever seen.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Walking Dead said:


> I GOT REAPED TODAY!!!!! I got a cool metal zombie sign, a zombie x-ing sign, a cool zombie pen, a zombie outbreak sticker, a little reaper, and a skeleton hand necklace.
> Overall Reap....
> 
> 
> ...


The zombie theme is cool. Great sign.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I was reaped! Sorry this is a few days late - it actually happened over the weekend, but with the haunt in full swing & work, it was all kind of a blur.....
> 
> I got the coolest set of plates - I can't wait to use them for my Halloween dinner! Look how gorgeous and elegant they are! *swoon*....
> 
> ...


That headless horseman is to die for kmeyer

Nice plates too.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting pictures. My AMAZING secret reaper was jb1sb2. Not only did he send me teasers but I received a huge, very heavy box from a state I hope to travel to someday which made it even better!!

My adorable vintage card and lots of glittery Halloween cutouts!









Witch boots, ribbon, a vintage witch candle holder and the cutest wooden witch candle box








Love the skull and the vintage cat who had a rough time during shipping but going to glue him up good as new.









These are so wonderful!! 









And these vintage inspired blocks!!!!! swoon 










Thank you so much jb1sb2!!! You have no idea how much I will treasure your perfect gifts! Way too kind!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I really wished I could of found a more realistic looking crow .  So happy that your gifts found there way to you! It was a long trip. Both of my victims this year were in the same state which just happens to be really ,really far from me. I used USPS first round and they sent the box backwards 4 days so went UPS and they delivered to the wrong house lol! Oh well at least they got into my victims hands eventually. Had so much fun this year! Can't wait til Reaper 2016  






Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I was reap! I was reap! This is one very happy victim too!!
> 
> Thank-you to PurpleFerrets3 for the wonderful hand crafted items. I am in love with each and every one. Can't pick a fave!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My package is out for delivery! A day late but fingers crossed everything arrived safely to their new haunt!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

MummyOf5 said:


> Sorry about not getting a note in the box DeadEd!
> I was so worried about getting everything packed well that I completely forgot about it til I was at the post office
> The lids on the potions can be removed and a light/glow stick inserted inside them if you think you might want to do that.
> I had so much fun making these things and tried some new techniques out too. Have a Happy Halloween!
> ...


No problem MummyOf5. Let me Offically Thank you for the gifts they are wonderful. And I am so delighted that I can use them all this year. Just have to find a home for the Haunted wreath (may have to take over the current wreaths space  ) 

Celipops?? Not sure who ar what that is, but it made a slamming prop that I enjoy very much. Thank you.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

DeadED said:


> No problem MummyOf5. Let me Offically Thank you for the gifts they are wonderful. And I am so delighted that I can use them all this year. Just have to find a home for the Haunted wreath (may have to take over the current wreaths space  )
> 
> Celipops?? Not sure who ar what that is, but it made a slamming prop that I enjoy very much. Thank you.


I'm glad that you can use everything for your decorating 
Celipops is a member on the forum. She did an awesome job with the label!
Happy Halloween


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone needs to check their porch!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been reaped! Was so excited to see the box at my front door today as I headed out.
My reaper was the awesome Pretty Little Nightmare. I LOVE everything so much. The fortune teller is just amazing. I have had making something like this on my to do list for at least 3 years, lol. I am so stoked to have her, she is beautiful & I love the back story.
The vintage witch is incredible. She reminds me of one that my Grandma had in her house. 
Every detail and piece you included fits together so well. The lace lampshade is awesome. I can put together such a cool fortune teller scene now!
All of the other items go perfectly in my house, I love everything ... here are the photos of my incredible reap. Can you tell how happy I am?  
Thank you again Kristen, Pretty Little Nightmare. You are awesome!!

Love the backstory that was included ...

























The ghost is really cool!! 








♥ Thank you for this thoughtful and amazing reap!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

and I just realized I didn't take a photo of the lantern/ jar with bat cutouts because I already put it up on one of my shelves, lol! I love everything.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been reaped! Made an album, I'll post the link. Thank you to my excellent Reaper, The Halloween Chick ( I believe)
Everything is so cool! I'll be finding the perfect place for it all. I'm getting ready to go get my 6yr old granddaughter so she'll be helping me out this weekend with decorating 







Awesome Boxes!

Here's the link to the album
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-2015-2nd-reaper-gifts-picture263264-20151016-104542-a.html


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

thehalloweenchick said:


> I have been reaped! Was so excited to see the box at my front door today as I headed out.
> My reaper was the awesome Pretty Little Nightmare. I LOVE everything so much. The fortune teller is just amazing. I have had making something like this on my to do list for at least 3 years, lol. I am so stoked to have her, she is beautiful & I love the back story.
> The vintage witch is incredible. She reminds me of one that my Grandma had in her house.
> Every detail and piece you included fits together so well. The lace lampshade is awesome. I can put together such a cool fortune teller scene now!
> ...


That yellow witch is fantastic! Great reap all the way around thehalloweenchick!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting pictures. My AMAZING secret reaper was jb1sb2. Not only did he send me teasers but I received a huge, very heavy box from a state I hope to travel to someday which made it even better!!
> 
> My adorable vintage card and lots of glittery Halloween cutouts!
> 
> ...


That's one amazing reap purpleferrets3! Anything vintage is super cool, what neat things you received. And those witches boots are the best! I've never seen a better pair. All I can say is wow!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

went downstairs on my work break (yay for working at home!) AND THERE WAS A BOX!!
My cat Alti was actually asleep on top of it - so cute! She moved before I could get a pic though
So first, the box itself...



















LOVE love the drawings!
And the goodies inside - oh my goodness!! 







Adorable stuffed bats and a pumpkin.Two of them have kissy marks on the wings. i adore bats and these guys are amazing!







THE BRIDES! I literally did a little happy dance when I pulled these out. Perfect! Pat already has ideas of how to use them, too! (we are having a ring warming as part of our festivities and these two are probably going to hold the rings for it) The Skellington pumpkin is also great!







There was so much in the box! Treats for the furry kids, socks (which I am addicted to according to Pat), earrings and a necklace (which will be worn to Boo at the Zoo when I volunteer tonight), lights and cloth, all of it amazing!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Mummyof5- Thanks for posting, so glad you got it today. I just noticed in your other album that you already have the bat potion bottle, darnit! I should have looked there, hope you can still find a place for it & the rest  Happy Haunting.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Windborn, I am so happy you like your reap!!!! I had so much fun making those skeleton brides! And that you found a fur-baby to fit that tee! The saying on it was just so perfect! My Mom make the bats and the pumpkin. When I told her you were getting married she had to use that lip material. lol. And fyi the little bat hangs perfectly from a rear-view mirror in your vehicle. Mine hangs in my van! You were so fun to reap! I hope you have a great Halloween and a wonderful wedding!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got spoiled by the fab nhh!

























































There were so many goodies! After making over a dollar tree candlestick for my victim, I bought one to make for myself. Now I will have a set of 3. Yippee!!! I almost bought the cute little caldron cake JUST for the mug. My daughter is obsessed with making small things for her dolls and just about died when she saw the little witch hat! I can't wait to use transfers for the first time. Next week is my Fall Break and I'm so happy that I will have projects to do while I hide from my arguing kids. My biggest laugh came from the mini modge podge!!

Thank you so much nhh!!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

These are all such awesome Reaps! great job everyone


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

thehalloweenchick said:


> Mummyof5- Thanks for posting, so glad you got it today. I just noticed in your other album that you already have the bat potion bottle, darnit! I should have looked there, hope you can still find a place for it & the rest  Happy Haunting.



Now I can have it in two places at once! 
Everything was awesome and I love it all. Thank you so much!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

thehalloweenchick said:


> I have been reaped! Was so excited to see the box at my front door today as I headed out.
> My reaper was the awesome Pretty Little Nightmare. I LOVE everything so much. The fortune teller is just amazing. I have had making something like this on my to do list for at least 3 years, lol. I am so stoked to have her, she is beautiful & I love the back story.
> The vintage witch is incredible. She reminds me of one that my Grandma had in her house.
> Every detail and piece you included fits together so well. The lace lampshade is awesome. I can put together such a cool fortune teller scene now!
> ...



I'm so glad you liked everything! Sometimes I pick things up at estate sales and put them aside for future victim's depending on their likes list. The witch originally went in with the other items I have stored away, but she kept nagging at me. It was weird, I was kind of torn on whether you would like her or not, but I just kept getting this feeling like she needed to go to you and I didn't know why. So obviously it was meant to be. I'm really happy that you like her and she brings back fond memories for you.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I wasn't kidding about my daughter running off with my things. She almost immediately cut out a door in the box house so one of her doll's dogs got a haunted dog house.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was reaped! Thank you so much reaper, I love it! Especially all the NBC stuff! Not pictured is the adorable spider plushie, because my baby niece got ahold of it before I could take a picture


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> I wasn't kidding about my daughter running off with my things. She almost immediately cut out a door in the box house so one of her doll's dogs got a haunted dog house.
> View attachment 263360


That's awesome! Glad you liked it all. I wanted to get a variety of things for you. I tried something totally different for me and taped a canvas, then painted and pulled the tape off. It came out better than I thought. Hope you enjoy all of your gifts!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

nhh said:


> That's awesome! Glad you liked it all. I wanted to get a variety of things for you. I tried something totally different for me and taped a canvas, then painted and pulled the tape off. It came out better than I thought. Hope you enjoy all of your gifts!


I actually took the frame apart because I wanted to see what you had painted it on!!!! LOL. I'll have to try that idea.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I just got spoiled by the fab nhh!
> View attachment 263335
> 
> View attachment 263336
> ...


You did get spoiled I love the cauldron cake mug I haven't seen them anyplace or I would be drinking my coffee out of it every morning. I also love you emergency kit.LOL thats cute. Have fun crafting with your new stuff and I see your daughter put one of your gifts to use.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting pictures. My AMAZING secret reaper was jb1sb2. Not only did he send me teasers but I received a huge, very heavy box from a state I hope to travel to someday which made it even better!!
> 
> My adorable vintage card and lots of glittery Halloween cutouts!
> 
> ...


I love the witchs boots OMG they are perfect.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

You are so welcome Purpleferrets3! I am so glad you liked everything. Enjoy it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my so many reaps and goodies. 

Let's see how much I can remember:

Love the witch boots and vintage things.

The yellow witch and the fortune teller head are awesome!!! The back story is fantastic!

The skeleton brides are so awesome and to think they may get used in the wedding is super!

Kloey, I love the cauldron cake cup. I wonder where it came from. Awesome item! Cute doggy box house, too.

Cryptic Curiousity, I love the zero. What is the shadow caster? It looks great and I love the wall art.

Great job Reapers.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Dee14399 is so very wonderful. Thank you so much! I've been reaped and I love everything. Seaweed for my swamp, lanterns, boxes, a new book to read, cemetery photos with a cool story, some trees and miniatures (I have ideas on how to use them too), amazing dragon welcome sign, spider webs that doubled as packing material, a most incredible blue glass pumpkin from a local artist that pictures just don't do it justice, and presents for my son. I got him to bed and then opened my box so, in the morning he can open his treats. I love it all!. And now for the pictures...

















Spider webbing to protect the glass pumpkin
















Box of sea weed


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was reaped! Thank you so much Greenwick! I love everything! Most of it is handmade! You put so much creativity and thought into all of it! I can't stop staring at the demon in the jar. He will stay out on my desk at home all year! And the handcarved sign..... wow! I don't think I mentioned I was planning on a haunted hotel for next year. I guess it has a name now! Thanks again!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been REAPED!

Actually, It turns out, I was reaped some time ago, but my wife didn't tell me! 

My reaper asked her to hide my present, until the rest arrived. 

Well, today it arrived! The mailman showed up with a cube shaped box about 8 inches on a side. My wife checked to make sure it was for me, and when she opened it, she got bit!  Or poked. It turns out my reaper got me something I've really been wanting for our witches apothecary/cabinet of curiosities.










A BLOWFISH! 










I've been starting to keep an eye out for little taxidermy stuff to include in our display, and this is just awesome! My wife can attest that this little guy made my day. Thanks Reaper!

The other part of my reap that came earlier was this set of 3 sideshow poster photo-ops that will go great with our clown/carnival theme when we finally get to do it.










Sorry for the photo quality and the picture of just one, because I want to keep them in the plastic, safely protected, until we get to use them. If anybody has had their eye on these from Oriental Trading, don't hesitate, they are nice and thick and of good quality. Not the super-thin ones you'll sometimes see. See them all here.

Our cat, Euclid, AND our dog, Puppy had great fun with the Oriental Trading box.










Thank you so much, to my Secret Reaper!










Good Stuff!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

mb24 said:


> View attachment 262664
> I've been reaped!!!!!!
> 
> I came home to this awesome box today....the Snoopy drawing is so awesome! I'm so in love with the box that I haven't even opened it!! My Reaper's an artist and I'm in love with them already! Thanks for making my day!
> ...



So sorry for the delay, I've been under the weather with my allergies! Now, if only someone can cook me up a potion to help me stop coughing !

I am so pleased with everything that my Reaper created/bought for me! I have already framed and hung my new Peanuts Halloween drawing, complete with minis drawn by my Reaper's sister - including one that's identical to the cute pillow in the photo! I have plans for everything and I couldn't be happier! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I was reaped! Thank you so much reaper, I love it! Especially all the NBC stuff! Not pictured is the adorable spider plushie, because my baby niece got ahold of it before I could take a picture
> 
> View attachment 263411



Glad you liked everything. The spider plushie is actually sold as an accent throw pillow, but it came across as more of a plushie to me too. Thought both it and the NBC Oogie Boogie would be good for you since you specifically had plushies on your likes list.

I opened the cellophane packaging on the Nightmare Before Christmas daily planner since that I had bought previously since it said it included a 2014/2015 calendar. I wanted to make sure that it was just one page and that the gift was still relevant, and it was. However, I was surprised that it was a daily planner since the outside packaging said that it was a journal and so I was expecting it to be different on the inside. When I bought it everyone seemed to have NBC on their lists, and then I kept getting victims that were not into NBC so I was excited to finally get a victim who liked NBC. The music that the Oogie Boogie plays was catchy enough to kind of turn me into a fan.

You had "Trick R Treat" on your likes list so I hope that you like the wall art O.K.. I wasn't sure if you were referring to the trick or treat theme in general or if it was a specific movie with which I was not familiar. Since cats and bats were first on your list I was hoping that you could appreciate the weird cat with bat wings dish. Printersdevil asked what the shadowcaster was. It throws colorful shadow of bats and stars on the wall. Here is a link to see what it looks like.
http://lifeonmanitoulin.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/shadow-caster1.jpg

I was disappointed that I couldn't get the pinterest link that I was sent to work so that I could get a better understanding of your style, but I did enjoy looking at the fall pictures that you had in your blog.

Wishing you the best this Halloween Season, 
Candy Creature


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Jb1sb2, I thought you might have a use for such a sign.  I have actually been rereading a lot of Edgar Allan Poe this year, and it struck me that the Masque of the Red Death doesn't show up much in decor - which is a shame because the setting is so fantastic. 

My husband Tod is delighted you love the jar! We were both so worried it wouldn't arrive in one piece.

Oh, and I don't think I mentioned this in the package, but those round beads are salmon spine bones. I thought they might go well with your conjuring theme.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Some great reaps. It makes me feel a bit impatient for my reaping to happen.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yippee more reaps!!!!  My daughter isn't the only one who's had fun repurposing some of my gifts. Nhh sent me a cool book of Halloween crafts which got my head spinning with ideas especially when I saw the witch's hat in my box 
Before:








And my fun to make after:


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> Some great reaps. It makes me feel a bit impatient for my reaping to happen.


Yeah, a couple days late to mail is no problem, but I hope there aren't so many severely late reaps (or no-shows) this time. We only have two weeks!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> Yippee more reaps!!!! My daughter isn't the only one who's had fun repurposing some of my gifts. Nhh sent me a cool book of Halloween crafts which got my head spinning with ideas especially when I saw the witch's hat in my box
> Before:
> View attachment 263567
> 
> ...


Excellent! I love what you did!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

* Sorry victim, it says Tuesday for you. Paid for parcel post (a bit cheaper usually around 20 instead of 40ish) There's 3 of us in my family so each reaper we spend around 80-100 just for shipping, so parcel is usually the way we go, but it takes 7 full days usually. So, that's what happening. The shipping deadline being a Sunday and holiday on Monday put a damper on when the box started finally started to move. Sorry. But, it's coming. Promise. . *


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I did parcel post too. Priority prices were too shocking.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't imagine anyone will get too upset over a a few days. I didn't send Priority, either, but I think my victim should have been reaped by now. I hope so!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Eighth Plague, there are two more packages on the way. One is something that I hope you can use when you do the carnival theme. I found it while thrift store browsing. Then the final is something I made for you and also has a label for the blow fish display. I was startled when you mentioned Oriental Trading. I ordered that from Trendy Halloween. They must be connected. I was so upset because they shipped too quickly and I was wanting them to come closer together so enlisted your lovely wife's help. 

Again there are two more packages enroute to you! Enjoy my friend. I was really afraid that the blow fish or puffer fish would get broken. I was holding my breath hoping they had packed it okay.

Enjoy!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NHH I would love to see a close up of your Dragon Welcome sign. It sound delightful for my wizards. Dee, would love to know where you found it.

Candy Creature thanks for answering about the shadow caster. That is really cool. 

Jb1sb2, I want to know about your conjuring theme!! Please tell me more---either here or in a PM. My theme for the year is a Conjurers Consortium. I will be doing something similiar for awhile since I have added 18 full size witches and about that many homemade wizards, sorcerers and fortune tellers. So, I am excited to have ideas for the coming year.

Great Reaps everyone!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

The Walking Dead said:


> I GOT REAPED TODAY!!!!! I got a cool metal zombie sign, a zombie x-ing sign, a cool zombie pen, a zombie outbreak sticker, a little reaper, and a skeleton hand necklace.
> Overall Reap....
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I'm so glad you like it. I was so worried I would get something you hated. Usually I would craft something, but my craft stuff got all put in different places during the move.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I was reaped Thursday night after a particularly bad day. Totally forgot to post here. Sorry reaper!








This poor lady was broken 





















Oh! I also got a blacklight, but I already replaced my porch light with it so it didn't make it in the picture.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

REAPER PICTURES!!

So I open the box and it's filled with lots of bubble wrap and tissue paper.

And there's this card...








Happy Hallowee!! 








How did you know I really wanted this Mickey skeleton scene!!! Ahhh!!
There's also wooden signs (hand-painted, I do believe), gummy eyeball ice tray, wall decals, a hefty sign (feels so authentic), candles, and a lovely reed diffuser.








Another Disney bucket (yay!), some Tic Tacs, a skeleton, black curtain lights (going up on my windows!), a cute koozie, nail polish, and a grow a zombie arm.








Next was this super awesome Mickey!! PLUS a box with a skull inside! So awesome!








And a skeleton cat!! Eeee kitty!








Thank you so much reaper!! (I still don't know who you are...). It's all amazing and thanks for all the time and thought and everything you put into this wonderful reap!! EEeeeee!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> NHH I would love to see a close up of your Dragon Welcome sign. It sound delightful for my wizards. Dee, would love to know where you found it.
> 
> Candy Creature thanks for answering about the shadow caster. That is really cool.
> 
> ...


I found the dragon sign at Value village with their new stuff, they had quite a bit of dragon stuff.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love archie Mcphees!! I was just there the last night! Great reap




sneakykid said:


> REAPER PICTURES!!
> 
> So I open the box and it's filled with lots of bubble wrap and tissue paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

*I was reaped!!!*

I was having the worst day ever on Friday so it couldn't have happened at a better time!!  

My husband and I were driving home and decide to check our mail (we just recently got the mail stands that the neighbourhood shares) so he hopped out of the car and when he opened our mailbox he shouted at me "Hey we finally got one of these key things!" {to open the special parcel box}. Of course I was secretly hoping it would be my reaping .... and then he said "Nah... it's just another one of my amazon packages" so I didn't think twice about it. But then he got in the car and I saw this!!!: 









I was so excited when I saw this super cute package!! When I finally got to the house I put it down and noticed this on the side of the box:








I'm pretty sure my cheeks are still hurting from smiling so much. I LOVE Hocus Pocus. 

When I opened the box this is the first thing I saw: 








After reading that note, I just knew that my reaper was also a loyal Hocus Pocus fan. After reading the note look what was looking me in the face: 









Billy Butcherson!! 

After that, I just got way too excited and couldn't take pictures after each layer.. haha so, may I present to you the best reaping ever!! 









A Dead Man's Toe!!! A Black Flame Candle!!!! That reads "CAUTION: Not to be lit, by a virgin on All Hallows Eve!" HAHHA! I also love anything to do with witches, so that little sign is awesome, and who doesn't love cauldrons, skulls and body parts!? That little pumpkin has a great shriek when you press on the stem. My 15 month old is SO terrified of it. The first time I pressed it he just grabbed onto me for dear life. So of course, being mom of the year.. I had to press it a few more times. (Hey, he's going to need to get some thicker skin if this cute little pumpkin is scaring him.) 

So, just when you're thinking this reap can't get much better... look what else I found: 








- BOOK from Hocus Pocus!! After 22 years of watching this movie, I finally own my own Book!! She did such an amazing job!! The inside has a couple well known Hocus Pocus spells in it.   The actual book is called "Skeleton - In Waiting" by Peter Dickinson. I totally plan on reading this. 

- A framed picture of my boyfriend, I mean, Billy!

- A little metal pumpkin that lights up!

- A bloody footprint

- Creepy Cloth! (I seriously can't get enough of this stuff) 

And to top it all off.... an amazing print of the Addams Family that I somehow have never seen before! I'm totally going to frame it and put it up in the house somewhere. 

Here's a pic of everything together:








Thank you SOOOO much HoflyLoster!! You made my horrible day disappear and my cheeks hurt all weekend from smiling so much.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Not only a great reap HoflyLoster, but excellent timing too.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

See a trend.. Bad day ... reaped.... You reapers really took it to a new level this time.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed your reapings KeriMonster! I had such fun putting it all together for you! I'm also a huge Hocus Pocus fan!
Happy Halloween!

P.S. If you turn the on switch on the little shrieking pumpkin and then put it somewhere dark, its light activated so when the light hits it, it will shriek!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been reaped! I will open it when the monsters get home from school.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

KeriMonster, what an awesome Reap! I am also a Hocus Pocus fan and love it all. I am smiling at the thought of such an awesome, awesome Reap. Great job HoflyLoster!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by Sneakykid! I love everything and the kids like their craft things you sent! As soon as they opened them they all took them away before I could get a picture. But here's my goodies!






garland






cute JOLs






color your own window clings. And I do like to color but will have to hide them from my daughters. Lol






banner






awesome picture can't wait to frame it and hang it in my room!






[emoji173]️my new orange and black mug can't wait to drink hot drinks in it and it will make me smile for years to come 






skull candle






cute notebook and every page has the DoD image!






glass pumpkin and candle I've already filled the pumpkin with candy and lit the candle on my kitchen counter! Love it!

Thank you so much reaper Sneakykid! I love everything and everything has a place in my home!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap, beautifulnightmare!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoooo-hooo! I got reaped, too! I will open things in a minute (I'm savoring the moment) but here's a preliminary shot of what was in the box:








I admit-- I piled it in a chair because that's one of the few spaces in the house that's not piled full of totes, decor ready to go up, or projects in progress. I'll have to clear some space for decent photos to come. 
Thanks, bethene! I'm off to do some unwrapping


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool things beautiful nightmare. You can use those things forever with any them. Love the cup!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I apologize in advance for the quality of the pictures. I have the options of too dark without the flash, or washed out with it. The shots still give an idea of the wonderful things I got in my reap though, even if they don't show them off perfectly. There were a couple things in my reap that I'm pretty sure I forgot to get on my list. They were on earlier lists, though, so bethene, being a great stalker, found them out.
Without further ado:
Candelabra! I love them! (I said, "I love it!" many times as I unpacked!) I light the house with candles for the party, and these will be put to good use. (LED candles, mostly, but the principle is the same. I have box of LED tapers just right for these.)








Giant (dungeon?) keys and decorative mid sized-- very cool! Along with a nice ornate picture frame, exactly my style.








This is so cool! I didn't have much for Dracula's bathroom counter, but this tissue cover and pump soap dispenser will be _perfect_! I love the little glossy-eyed bats!








continued


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Also for Drac's counter-- perfect style, perfect colors, great bat finding, cool little catch:









and inside, a little "pick me up" - haha!









A great lab-accent skull, complete with *shudder* maggots and spider web, waiting to be lit from inside, AND a lovely little Gothic box with a Hamsa to protect against the evil eye! Excellent!








and there's more!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

For the lab, large test tubes. I can remember thinking a while ago that I wished I had some large ones because I had some good idea for them...but since I didn't have any, I didn't file the idea in the easy-retrieval part of my brain -- haha! I'll have to think on it. (Ooo, I just came up with a good alternate idea if the original eludes me!)
And this eye thing-- this is just awesome, and I've never seen anything like it. I'm delighted! It felt like a tiny mask when I was opening the package. 








And finally-- I asked for some misc. natural objects for a put-in/take-out gypsy box where guests can find an object that feels like it belongs with them. Bethene sent me a bunch of wonderful odds and ends-- crystals, sharks' teeth, various polished stones, seed pods, acorns, vine balls, a spotted feather, evergreen cones-- all perfect! I'll hold some back for lab jars and put others in the gypsy box.









Thank you so much, Bethene! You nailed it! Everything is just my style and every item will be used and enjoyed!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, whew, so glad you like everything and that it arrived in one piece! Left the candelabras unfinished so you could finish them like you would like,thought about decorating the big one, then thought, maybe you would want to do them yourself, the skull is creepy, I thought it would go either in the lab,or in a swamp witch voodoo scene, and would be pk out side!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a stunning reap, as have been all the recent ones - love everything people have sent and shared!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's true, the skull would go well outside. The long-term forecast is suggesting rain, so I've held off on outside setup. Inside, the lab is expanding to take up all the space-- haha! I might just do a little of the swamp outside this year and pull it inside for next year. 
Thanks again for everything!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap! Bethene finds some of the best things! I love the vampire first aid pick me up! The candelabras are awesome. I have one from her from several years ago. The mystical eye charm is gorgeous and so are the tissue and lotion holders!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> Also for Drac's counter-- perfect style, perfect colors, great bat finding, cool little catch:
> 
> View attachment 264085
> 
> ...


Amazing skull ooojen! I love the spider web over the eye. Great candlesticks too. Very cool reap.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

So do you ever do something in your head and think that you have done it in real only to realize days later that you actually didn't do the 'thing'? Sigh.....I am officially losing it. Ok my creepy peeps here is my fantastic reap, my SR outdid herself and I love it. 












The highly anticipated box and opening the box with delight












My SR note and Ghost book, oh yeah!












Creepy Cloth, always needed. And just look at this spider, how can you look at it and not smile.












YAY for candles, some blood red, some pumpkin pie and one that is way to cool to burn.






Green lights, I never ever think to get green I always get purple and orange, but I put these babies up and I love the look of the green.






A cute little candy jar, that I already had to prevent the boy from eating.






Would you just look at this first aid box, love this so much,and it is perfect for next year's party.












The goodies inside the box, also perfect for the party.












And a lantern that lights up, suhhhweett.
Amyml, thank you so much for everything, I love it all. Thank you for taking the time and putting forth such fantastic effort for me.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

So glad you liked everything! I hope your sanitarium next year turns out great!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Victim! Ye ol' tracking # says your package was left on your front door last Thursday! I hope you're not on vacation or some such thing!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> Victim! Ye ol' tracking # says your package was left on your front door last Thursday! I hope you're not on vacation or some such thing!


Like you I've been waiting since Thursday for my victim to post an at least they got it.... But nada.. During the reaping I tried stalking my vic through posts only to find they only posted twice on the boards all year and not even on the reaper exchange thread. So it looks like posting is not their thing...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I have been reaped! The decorative box just arrived but I am going to wait til Lil Ghouliette gets off work to open it. (3 Hours from now).


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of the tempting box...


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Reaper,

Sorry for making you wait for excited squeal-y posts with pictures of your lovely gifts. *shakes fist at adult responsibilities* 

Love,
Lil G


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

WooHoo WooHoo *doing the happy dance*

I was REAPED! My fantabulous reaper was kmeyer1313.

I had TWO large boxes delivered to my front porch this morning!








(my son preparing to open one)








first peek inside the box, a gorgeous big bag of potpourri in beautiful colours (l love purple for Halloween) a great branch of black roses with spiders and some more awesome socks!








some of the goodies from the first box including a great bag of bones that I can't wait to do something fun with.


Continued below


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

An adorable little witch hat for one of my fur-babies








Digging into the second box!








The Spanish Moss and creepy cloth will be the perfect touch in my witch's kitchen.
Two bottles of Modge Podge to feed my crafting addiction
Some great little potion bottles
mini bag of bones, socks, and dead roses!

continued below


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

The little green thing is a great mini planter that I got and it is the perfect height to raise up one of my fall arrangements! Later this year I will turn it back over and use it as a container for a Christmas arrangement. It is exactly my style and will be used in my living room year round 








I am absolutely in love with the large gold skull candle holder and votive holder, they go great on my coffee table. The tall 3 dimensional skull has a section of the back which removes so it can hold a small candle, it will look delightfully wicked with flames in its eye sockets 








One last pic of some of my great new goodies on display (see how the skull candle holder fits right in with my décor? perfect!) Also you can see the great card I got in the background on my bookcase, I forgot to take a pic of it separately 

Thank you so much! I love everything. This was my first reaper and I had a blast, it will definitely not be my last.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The Red Hallows, Lil Ghouliette and I LOVE everything! A couple of things found their way onto my livingroom mantel while others will be finding a home in our cemetery Thrursday night after all the rain and winds have passed. Thank you so very much. Lil Ghouliette is on her way home with the pictures on her phone, so as soon as she gets there she will be posting! What a fantastic reap, thank you, thank you, thank you, The Red Hallows!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

ooojen said:


> Also for Drac's counter-- perfect style, perfect colors, great bat finding, cool little catch:
> 
> View attachment 264085
> 
> ...


I love the Vampire First Aid Kit.LOL Box an unusual shape and perfect.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Spanishtulip, I'm glad you liked everything!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

beautifulnightmare, I'm so glad everything found a place in your home! I hope it all was to your liking.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't realize so many people hadn't received their reaps yet! So many awesome things!

Sorry to hear some folks have not heard from their victims. My SR need not fear such a fate. Everyone is keeping an eye out. (We'll be sure to wash them up before putting them back in our sockets.)


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, The Red Hallows! This was an amazing reap!!









A bounty (Orange tabby not included)! Black skeleton cat, skeleton dog, skeleton frog, skull spider, carved pumpkin, a large variety of Halloween goodies (M&M's, Starburst, Tic Tacs, Mike and Ikes, grape fizzy drink stuff), black curtain light, barbed wire, skeleton can koozy and two little headstones with our usernames on them. <3









Ghouliet opening the box. 









We immediately put the skeleton rat and the skull spider on our mantle.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Every time I check in, the reaps just amaze me. I love mine and everyone's are so awesome. Love them all... I've said it before and I'll say it again, I heart my Halloween family.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing reaps so far, to a one - magnificent work. And a shame yes when victims don't post or reply - rest assured to my reaper that I will post immediately when I receive, not keep people in dreadful suspense!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is a shame that some do not post pictures. To me the majority of the fun of the Secret Reapers is the banter and anticipation on the board. I just love looking at everyone's pics. It is heartbreaking that some will not play by the rules after some stranger bought or crafted things for them.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Oook I think I have been reaped!!!!!!! just got home to this!!!!! 
I will be back soon with pictures of what is inside!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

The legend is true: have a bad day, and you get reaped! There are some chores to get out of the way before it is opened, though.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

We have opened everything!  Everything is delightful!! I will post photos hopefully this evening.
(Rest assured, everything arrived in one piece)

There was no name attached, but I deduce my SR is WickedWillingWench.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok- A Little Bit Scary was my reaper.....Let me first just say WOW! Thank you, thank you, thank you so much for everything. I am at a loss for words!!!!!! 

What a fabulous, unexpected, generous, amazing, GENEROUS delivery of gifts!! Scary, everything, and I mean EVERYTHING you picked out is perfect!!!! What a lucky victim I am. 

Picture time...... 

First, obligatory cat picture. Coco approves! 








A Little Bit Scary checked all of the boxes on my likes list. First thing I opened were these awesome mini witches brooms... I already have several ideas for these...









Next, I opened the 2nd box... Vintage style Halloween cards in different styles (LOVE these! So many ideas ...) 









Then, Halloween lights... So many Halloween lights!!  I was especially excited to find the lighted garland lights .. I have always loved these but never bought any for myself. So happy!! 








Next came creepy cloth, in my excitement I didn't get a pic alone but can never have too much creepy cloth!

Then, I saved the big box for last and inside, so many wonderful things. Silver glitter taper candles (yes, they will be perfect!), sooo many Martha Stewart craft kits (I love them all!), potion label stickers, an awesome plaster skull that I will have fun painting and decorating (arrived safe and sound!), two lovely pewter pieces, a bowl and a platter, and a spiderweb tablecloth!! 






























Some "all together" pics...























Thank you again A Little Bit Scary, from the bottom of my heart! What a wonderful first reaping experience. Thank you!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap. Love the skull, the labels and brooms!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

What a fantastic reap Halloweena!! Full of fun stuff!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

*Secret Reaper - I hate shipping anything*

So I received my secret reaper package last week and didn't have time to post until now. Let me begin by saying how crappy my month has been. Halloween has been and always will be my favorite time of the year but this year, I feel like October is out to get me. Everything that could have gone wrong has gone wrong. 
I took my secret reaper stuff to the post office on the day it needed to be shipped and after spending a lot of time packaging the box just right, spending endless amount of time finding the right things, and being super sneaky - the post office couldn't deliver it after paying $30 in shipping. They said the address didn't exist. So I then went back and reshipped to the same address and hopefully, just hopefully my victims received it. 
I received my stuff from my secret reaper last week and was so super excited about all the cool items but sadly three of five items in the box were broken. I seriously was so sad. I spent many hours super gluing stuff so I could use it this year. Went to the post office to ask about all the broken stuff and they said it had to have happened at my house. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I hate the POST OFFICE!!!!!!
Thanks for the cool stuff secret reaper.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess if I paid $30 for shipping and they said the address didn't exist, I'd make sure I had it right and then look it up on Google maps and show them. If it was their mistake, they should deliver without extra charge
.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I definitely would have checked with bethene about the address. Things happen sometimes. Have her check with your victim or post directly to them to have them respond. How awful. I love the things you received.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been Reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, but very good box and stuff definitely will be put to use or on display. Photos in a few hours. Thank you so much!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still not been reaped getting concerned as I'll be mostly way all weekend... Saturday is the big potluck and we're staying over night in the camper at the venue to make sure the graveyard and mini haunt we plan on setting up outside tomorrow for it stays safe. 

As for the PO I just don't get them... I'm beginning to think they believe since they are about the only game in town they can give crappy service. Over the years they have lost 2 signature required items, damaged as in CRUSHED a cd of photos, claimed it wasn't insured so sad to bad, tore open a package of hard copy photos and did not deliver them to the addressee but returned them to me as NOW being deliverable. Returned a card I sent to my sister 2 months later as deliverable because of all things the zip code... which they blacked out in sharp but I could still see was the same one I have used for the 15 years they have lived in their house. They still can't tell me why one of my big reaper package tracking says it's still in state... even though I know my victim got it thanks to them posting photos. These are only a few of their mess ups I can quickly recount... way too many GRRRR moments of my own with the USPS.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been lucky with the USPS. There have been occasional glitches, but overall they've been good for the volume they handle. (I've had much more broken stuff from FedEx.) Plus we have an excellent mail carrier who will treats our stuff as well as he would his own.
Now, if I could just hear from my victim! I don't know whether his/her mail carrier is as conscientious as ours.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I can attest to different locations having vastly different USPS service experiences. I worked for their 1-800 number once upon a time, and oh my goodness! I can not count how many times people were told something completely untrue by a local postal person, or how much confusion was caused by the descriptions of certain services. (Such as how express mail isn't guaranteed, and insurance will cover lost things - but you may have to wait up to 60 days to get anything.) also, we weren't allowed to automatically give people their local post office number unless we bothered them for a ton of options first - even if it was obvious the customer _needed _to talk to a local person. (On tax days, we weren't allowed to give the number out at all.) Despite the job involving a ton of getting yelled at and blamed for things I didn't do, I empathized with everyone having problems. 

The real clinker for me was when a local postmaster reached me to ask a question, and the answer I found in our internal search engine was "Refer to local postmaster." 

The bext/worst call was when a customer was convinced that all local government-related workers (police & postal specifically) who also happened to be stealing her mail. Although that is followed closely by the person complaining their postal worker darted out of their vehicle stark naked, stole the customer's Christmas wreath, then drove off with it laughing maniacally. No idea if that actually happened, but what a story!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, here are photos!









Was very excited to open the box, and many surprises awaited within - and worry not, Reaper, about not getting to craft anything! I truly appreciate all you selected and sent.

Here is everything laid out (and my bad for not arranging the hanging sign more nicely, oops)









The skeleton fingers molds are great and really look forward to using them, and the tablecloths and banner will serve well for the indoor party food table. I love the small JOL, the sugar skull piece and witch plate - all very cool unique pieces and have already put them out as part of year round decor!

Cheers and thank you so much again, Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well hubby come home and said you got a package.... it's at the PO... WHAT... I've been home all day no one came to the gate... Lazy postal person. Said I could pick it up the next day. Shucks and darn.. I'll be in the total opposite direction of the PO all weekend... so I most likely won't be able to get it till Monday. GRRRR dang PO. Frog calls leaving work early to finish packing the truck and trailer, asks if there is anything he needs to pick up on the way to the house.. mention we've got a package at the PO and I bet it's our reaper box. He doesn't think he can make it before they close. He gets home much earlier then he thought and says I have a surprise for you... Dance of much joy it's our reaper package.... he got to the PO just as they were getting ready to lock the door. 

Thanks Reaper for our gifts and soooooo happpppy the box made it in time to use at the party on Saturday... Love the bottles... Frog enjoyed reading the ingredients of the bat brew... at first he thought is was an actual product. LOL the animal traps are perfect... No idea where you found such items but they are great. Won't be able to make any new concrete molds of the skull but that new mold will be put to good use for next year. Thanks again whoever you are.







]


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Greenwick said:


> The real clinker for me was when a local postmaster reached me to ask a question, and the answer I found in our internal search engine was "Refer to local postmaster."
> 
> The bext/worst call was when a customer was convinced that all local government-related workers (police & postal specifically) who also happened to be stealing her mail. Although that is followed closely by the person complaining their postal worker darted out of their vehicle stark naked, stole the customer's Christmas wreath, then drove off with it laughing maniacally. No idea if that actually happened, but what a story!


Great stories... Hubby's mom was the post master for a time in their little one gas station, 3 bars town in northern Wisconsin. I know she has some dosies too... she gave it up after a few years too much stress... and that was long before the days of eBay and amazon.com.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

According to USPS, my victim should have gotten their reaping on Monday. I hope it made it and that they post soon!


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been Reaped! Came home to 3 packages and it felt like Christmas
morning unwrapping everything! I didn't expect so much, it was all perfect! 

Thank you so much, mb24!!! 






























Items :
A funny card, lol.
Handmade serving tray
Handmade coffin
Skeleton bag (now my current purse)
Vintage looking plaque
Vintage Pumpkin pail with cool embossed back (one I'd never seen)
Two cute little black pumpkins, with a witch and an owl
A spooky talking, antique looking telephone
A cool ceramic skull with an open mouth, holding a scouring brush
Maleficent choker and earrings
Spooky paper plates and matching napkins
A large plate with a skull - broke during shipment 
Vintage looking 'trick or treat' figure
Silicone skull/bones mold
Reaper pendant
Black skull flower
Skeleton bracelet (forgot to take pic)
and last, but not least, some really interesting lip-balm that makes your lips literally feel like they're vibrating. Crazy stuff, haha.


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

I hope my victim likes their gifts as much as I've liked mine!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so glad that you like your gifts! I had fun getting things for you. So sorry that the plate broke...I'm shocked because I thought it would the least likely thing to end up broken! Isn't it made of plastic? Again, I'm so sorry! Isn't that lip balm the craziest thing????LOL! It really feels like your lips are vibrating! I have the Bubblegum flavored one that I used to give my husband a kiss.....he was shocked, LOL! 


Happy Halloween!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Everyones reapings are amazing! Patiently awaiting for mine to arrive


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How many are still waiting to be Reaped?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Holflyloster,yours is on the way...
if you have not received a box yet, let me know,and I will check into it...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Not Reaper related but i did receive a package in today thank you Kelly


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

i haven't received my reaping yet but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't received mine either but also very much looking forward to it


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Making a big photo post on a tablet was too much for me, so unfortunately I had to wait till I had time to sit down with my laptop. But here it is at last!

First, the box. Skulls! Very promising!









A card! I wonder what it will look like inside?!











!!!!!! RED PANDA!! Unbeknownst to my SR, when bats get loose in my house, we joke that I am like a red panda, because my startle response goes through the roof. So this is perfect.  Will be scanning this and making it part of my signature here. 










Presents! (And a pair of scissors held up by my husband.)










First gift: A stylized manila folder with medical transparency sheets. This is so cool! I am bouncing through ideas for what I will do with them next year. So far I'm leaning towards framing them, or arranging them at a desk so it looks like someone's work has just been interrupted. 










Next gift. My husband asked if he could open one, so I suggested we could switch off. He happened to choose a question mark bedecked folder full of riddles & jokes - perfect! I am hoping we will be reading through them on Halloween night. He intends to put the folder on display at our art workshop.










Tiny ornaments! I have put these up in the store we rent art space from. 










Martha Stewart test tubes! And the labels each say specimen 1031! I have some test tubes meant for science labs, but they are nowhere near as cool as these.  So the other ones will be for parting gifts as planned, and these will be for decorative purposes.










A pack of microscope slides! I am now going to keep an eye out for a microscope, and then decorate these with tiny tiny monster art.










There was a big heavy thing we all kept eyeing. I was gonna save it for last, but my husband decided he wanted to open it now.










DEADGAR!? !!!!! Deadgar now resides up on our fireplace mantel - although I have been bringing him to different places around the house while I'm working. Very inspirational!










A tiny broomstick pen! I love it! I'm a huge fan of old fashioned brooms, and also miniatures. 










And now all the things together:












 Thank you, my awesome Secret Reaper, whoever you are! You really hit the mark!

Also, thank you Bethene for making the Secret Reaper exchanges happen. This is the _coolest_ gift exchange! I've never seen something like this where everyone is so excited for everybody else to get neat stuff.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I’m going to try fixing that post later so there aren't millions of attachments at the bottom.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know of two who have not received gifts that I have also not heard from their reapers, please let me know if you have not received one yet,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if needed, do we have any volunteer rescue reapers?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been out of town for a few days so am catching up on everyones reaps. Really cool stuff to say the least. Fantastic reaps everyone!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am have been at a paranormal conference for the last 3 days and before that, just busy getting ready for it .... doing the catch up thing. 

I have sent you a PM Bethene 

LOVING all the great reaps people are getting!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't heard anything from my victim, but I haven't seen him on the forum for quite a while. I wonder whether he's one of the reapers who hasn't checked in. I hope everything is ok with him. (I think it's ok to give away my victim's gender at this point.)

If there are rescue reaper who can handle the job before Halloween, great. Much respect to them. I'm far behind for this weekend's party, and I know I couldn't shop/craft/mail in time. I hope for the victims' sake that it's all taken care of. If one is still needed after that point, I'd be happy to help, though.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a apology to the last two victims, you are being rescued!


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been stalking the board to see if my victim has posted but nope.
When I went to check her profile, it can't be found. Maybe she changed her username?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great teasers, awesome reaps! Great work!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I've been REAPED! A package arrived at my post office today, all the way from England!! 
Thank You so much Lawrie! I LOVE those folders! Everything you included will be used throughout my yard /house and also in the haunted house I help out with! Pictures to follow tomorrow, its bed time for me!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope you have been reaped by this point because you should have gotten it at the very latest by the 23rd. I was your reaper. I sent it the first time and they sent it back. I repackaged it and sent it again, so I truly hope you have received it. Hope your Halloween is amazing.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I missed the post asking for rescue reapers 
I hope everything is worked out now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe we are good! thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry been away dealing with my own party last weekend and now trying to recover before packing up the hearse once again and doing the big town trick or treating thing on Saturday. 

I was hoping while away my victim would have posted at least an I got reaped message but alas nothing still. So Sad... no idea if they liked it or anything. 

To my secret reaper I believe nearly everything I got from you was made use of at the party... I had the traps hanging on hooks at the front door with some old "fur" vests I got at a garage sale just too perfect... the bottles got added to my witches shelf. The spooky book prop was sitting next to an earlier reaper gift... a photo of Laura Palmer (of Twin Peaks fame) and some candles to make a little place of honor for poor dead Laura. I wish I had photos of them all in use... was so busy and sidetracked all day and night I didn't even think to get the camera out and snap photos... my son who usually does this for me instead was out with his new girlfriend, he took some photos for me early in the day before everything was set up but I'm don't have his photos yet. Going to send out a plea to everyone who attended to send me photos too.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!!!!!! Thank you SOOOOOO much Bethene for being my rescue reaper!! What a fantastic Halloween surprise!!! Every single thing will be used tonight at my Halloween party! I'll post pictures tomorrow! Hope everyone has a great Halloween!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Halloween Havoc said:


> So I received my secret reaper package last week and didn't have time to post until now. Let me begin by saying how crappy my month has been. Halloween has been and always will be my favorite time of the year but this year, I feel like October is out to get me. Everything that could have gone wrong has gone wrong.
> I took my secret reaper stuff to the post office on the day it needed to be shipped and after spending a lot of time packaging the box just right, spending endless amount of time finding the right things, and being super sneaky - the post office couldn't deliver it after paying $30 in shipping. They said the address didn't exist. So I then went back and reshipped to the same address and hopefully, just hopefully my victims received it.
> I received my stuff from my secret reaper last week and was so super excited about all the cool items but sadly three of five items in the box were broken. I seriously was so sad. I spent many hours super gluing stuff so I could use it this year. Went to the post office to ask about all the broken stuff and they said it had to have happened at my house.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you found the card or not - I was your Reaper! I almost forgot to stick it in there! I'm so bummed that things got broken! I was hoping they were wrapped well enough. Hope you enjoyed it all and your H'ween ended up being awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The discussion thread is sort of buried, and at this point I don't think an extra post here will be in anyone's way. 
I mailed my victim's reap 4 weeks ago-- off to the UK. I was told it should take 6 to 10 working days from the time it left the US. (That's when tracking ends. It left from Chicago in early Oct.) I just contacted my victim, Lawrie, figuring the element of surprise is pretty well moot at this point. It hasn't shown up yet. In his shoes, I'd rather just know something _was _sent and I wasn't forgotten. Clearly he's quite patient! Once in a while, things get hung up in customs, so there's still a chance it could be delivered. I'll give it a week or two more, and then if it doesn't show, I'll re-send _something_ so that he doesn't wind up completely out of luck. It's disappointing to me that he didn't receive the pkg in time for Halloween this year, but I hope that it appears in good shape yet, and proves to be things he can use and enjoy for next Halloween


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

So, my victim never posted. I also messaged Bethene to ask if they've heard anything from my victim and never got a reply. I'm pretty much in the dark if they ever received my reaping or not


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a very nice, emphatic Thank You from Lawrie today, so I gather the package finally arrived. YAY!! It would have been good if it had gotten there in time for him to use it this year, but at this point, I'm just really happy that it did arrive. 

That's a shame, CrypticCuriosity. Short of being in a coma or wandering about with total amnesia, there's not much that should prevent a person from sending a quick note to at least say, "It arrived. Thanks," by this time--- if it did arrive. Did you have tracking?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, I was reaped by OooJen today, Thank you so much! Pictures shortly!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally getting around to posting the pictures! Thank you soooo much bethene, you are awesome and an awesome rescue reaper! It was such a great surprise getting reaped on Halloween! I used all the stuff for my party - turned out fantastic!!! Now lets get to the pictures of the reap...

A ton of candy - that everyone loved! And really awesome baking supplies that were put to good use!














A towel, pot holder, and spider web sponge - all used on Halloween! Orange lights and a gorgeous spider table runner!














A really cool skull candle holder and an awesome skull candelabra!! 














And a reallllllyyyy awesome bottle - Dead Man's Toes - so excited for this - went really well with the hocus pocus display!









Thank you again Beth! Hope everyone had a great Halloween....already planning for next year!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

hostess with the mostess, please share some pics of your Hocus Pocus display. I would love to see it.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I will Post pics!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

There have been a few issues about posting what has been received by some of the victims in the UK/Europe Reaper - i.e. people seem very reluctant to actually take the time to do it.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I was reaped and it was AMAZING pics coming after work


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, so happy for you Spooky McWho!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is such a shame. Picures are so much of the fun for all of us. I just hate people who join just for the items and not the fun of sharing and the entire Secret Reaper hoop la.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

The Pics of my Reap from Oojen are to come, but in the meantime I will post some pics of some of the things I sent to HoflyLoster.

To start, a set of three really old creepy photos:

























I dont know how old these are, but they have to be getting close to 100. They just have a really spooky look to them so I had to get them.

The next items I found where a couple of embossed leather folders/book covers. I really only thought the Fleur de Lis folder was really Halloweeny - I could see it as a spell book cover, but after a while I thought the gondola cover could easily have been collected from an Italian Witch, or collected when researching spells in Europe.









I also enclosed some EL wire, which is a useful item to use to either make a prop (I made a Bates Motel Neon sign for a window with some) or to stitch onto clothing or a hat etc.

My tease had been a postcard with this picture on it. This is by artist Paul Kidby, who illustrated lots of Discworld books (If you have read one, I dont need to explain, if you haven't then you should. I would love to see a Discworld Haunt). So I also included a copy of The BBC's radio play of Mort on CD to carry on that theme.









I will post a pic of a Sugar Skull I painted (its on my phone) - I found some Crocodile Skin effect Wallpaper to paint on so the teeth are the shape of the scales - and I also painted 3 other colourful skull pictures (just plain colours though) on a Leather effect paper to make a set of 4 A4 size paintings I sent.

I also found a really cool ornate key, again probably heading towards 100 years old with some initials in the head which I thought would be a cool prop for HoflyLosters Murder Mystery party. I dont have a pic of that unfortunately!

The package also had a set of 4 small lenticular pictures in and a black skull tablecloth that everything was wrapped in. I also took the time to empty a considerable amount of halloween confetti loose into the envelope, which I really hope didnt just make a big mess when the package was opened......


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Sugar Skull painting


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool! Love the really old stuff -- and the skull painting too, which wasn't posted yet when I started writing this. 
What I sent will seem sadly lacking in imagination by comparison, but I did put in some serious time trying to find out what was and what wasn't readily available over there.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

WHat you sent was exactly what I wanted and needed. You cant the things you sent over here - Ebay UK has a single rat skeleton delivered for £20, so $30. The Costco dog skeleton was just £13 ($20) in comparison so a much better buy. But I wanted rats!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love those books!!!! What a great find. Would have loved to also see that key. Sounds perfect. BOth of the paintings are super. Great job!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I still come to this thread on a daily basis to see if any new photos have been posted. I am so much in awe of the creativity, not with just the crafting people do, but with the time and thought that goes into a reap! My family members don't even put that much thought into a gift!  This is such an amazing group of people. I love being here!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> So, my victim never posted. I also messaged Bethene to ask if they've heard anything from my victim and never got a reply. I'm pretty much in the dark if they ever received my reaping or not


I'm in the same boat, while I never let on who I was, my victim never posted an I've been reaper nor any photos. In fact it seems the last posting they made was to be part of the reap so it make me wonder of things are ok with them. On the other hand it really does take a lot of the joy out when you're left hanging... did it arrive , did they like it? was it all in one piece?

I used a lot of the reaper gifts I got at the Halloween party of course boob that I am I didn't take any pictures but other have been kind enough to send me some.

Look closely you'll see the 2 traps I received hanging with the fur vest.







From the big reap here's one of the photo I got a favorite of many at the party.








Thanks again to my big and 2nd reapers for the great gifts.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm in the same boat, while I never let on who I was, my victim never posted an I've been reaper nor any photos. In fact it seems the last posting they made was to be part of the reap so it make me wonder of things are ok with them. On the other hand it really does take a lot of the joy out when you're left hanging... did it arrive , did they like it? was it all in one piece?


Stinkerbell & Cryptic Curiosity, 
If you are comfortable doing so, please post pictures of what you sent if you thought to take some before mailing. If you forgot to take pictures, please describe what you sent and why you chose it. We would love to give you props on what you sent even if your victim didn't because I am sure what you sent was wonderful.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I would but I didn't take any photos and at this point in time I can't even recall what I might have sent. LOL Hard to believe it's only been a month or so but I've done a couple of reaps this last year, they are blending together. Only thing I can recall right off without much thinking is I sent a smallish 2016 Michael's photo calendar filled with my cemetery photos and either a skelly scorpion or spider.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

New victim pics on the UK/Europe Reaper thread now if anyone wants to have a look.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I would but I didn't take any photos and at this point in time I can't even recall what I might have sent. LOL Hard to believe it's only been a month or so but I've done a couple of reaps this last year, they are blending together. Only thing I can recall right off without much thinking is I sent a smallish 2016 Michael's photo calendar filled with my cemetery photos and either a skelly scorpion or spider.


Wow, the photo calendar is such a unique gift and skellys of all kinds are great. I picked a couple spider skellys up after Halloween, but I was hoping for the frog skelly which I didn't buy ahead of Halloween since I had reached my spending limit. I am trying to remember to take photos of what I send ahead of time but end up not remembering to take pictures of it all.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally I am posting a picture! Its not quite a month since I received these, so not bad on my timescale! I got 3 rats, a fish, 2 skulls and a couple of lenticulars. I am very very pleased with these because you just cant get these in the UK. I will be making Death of Rats from one of these (Terry Pratchett fans will understand) though I am struggling with the scythe...

Thank you so much for sending me these, and whilst the Postman took his time, I couldnt be happier with them.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh those rats are amazing.death of rats is an awesome idea!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep - will look forward to seeing the "Death Of Rats" - will always be a fan of Terry P. - always missed, never forgotten.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawrie-- I just got a box yesterday for the upright rat I'm going to send. I had done a cardboard purge (to the recycling bin) so boxes were scarce here for a bit! He has good posture for your Death of Rats project, IMO.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I forgot to add, I also got a light up Bush shaking monster thing, which is sound activated and also awesome. Thank you Oojen!!. Thank you in advance for the upright rat too, although you know I have already said you dont need too. The people on this forum are very kind!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Ooojen just sent me the bigger upright rat she said she would, so BIG thank you!! It should make an awesome Death of Rats!! 2nd reap 2015 lives on!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Tis this beast!

http://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Bonez-18145-Skeleton-Rat/dp/B011BD8JS4


Thank you Ooojen, you are very generous! Best 16th May present I have ever had!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm very glad you like him! 
It seems the ship time was a lot faster now than it was during the reap.


----------

